# First Trip Done



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Wa. Mt. require there own lisc plate. You have to switch out the plates before entering. Mn. charges so much to travel thru there state that I run a main Mn. plate for the other 46 states,

NM requires fuel tax and an over width permit.. About 100 bucks just to travel thru NM. Az requires an over width permit also.. If you dont have one before entering you have to buy 24 of them at 30 bucks each.... lol Technically an RV is a over width load.. They are 102 plus the awnings... Makes em about 108 wide..

Idaho requires a trip permit at 31.50.

The other states are all cool. Some states want to make a lil money when a new vehicle gets transported thru there state.

I left Indy fri night at 5 pm eastern and delivered in Kelso, Wa at 3 pm pac time on Monday. I then headed back. Called in from eastern Iowa this morn and was asked to pick up a rolled over trailer in Joliet, Il. Some one bought it and first trip out flipped it.. 39 foot 5er.. It scuffed up the left side real bad. It was still pullable though, just no lights on one side. It is going back to the factory here in Elkhart to be repaired.. I thought it was kinda sad.. I suppose it will look good again here soon after the factory replaces the entire side.

I ran my log book out of hours. I logged exactly 70 hours in 7 days. We are allowed 70 hours in 8 days. I am at the motel here taking a siesta till sat morn. lol

If I take a 34 hour break I get the whole 70 hours back again.. If I dont take the break, I can only work the hours I worked 7 days ago so as not to go over my 70 hours... Big fines and penalties for that.

I got 9 mpg avg going out at 60mph.. I played with 63 mph and got 8.6mpg.. I will only do 60 from now on. I spent 985.00 in fuel going out.

I ran 65 mph on the way back empty.. I got 19 and some change mpg.. Spent 470 in fuel comming back..

I have such a large fuel tank I can almost run the entire trip on cheap Wyoming fuel.. 3.79 a gallon... Thats very cool also.. I love just flipping a switch and filling the main fuel tank.

The trip paid an even 3 grand, so I done ok.. Made about 1250 take home for myself after truck expenses.. About the same as a trucker makes on a 4600 mile run.

I am picking up a 40 foot Heartland Cyclone triple axle toy hauler bound for Fife, Wa on Saturday Morn. I am going to spend a day with my daughter when I get there as she lives 5 mins from Fife... Very Cool.

I am prolly bouncing by the house on the way back to get my hard liscence plates.. I will then do one to BC Canada.. Gotta try it and see if I like it.. Pays about 10% more.

So far things are working good and Im having fun.. This job only has stress from what I put on myself.. I like to drive 7-800 miles a day.. Gotta keep the truck moving.. This is the most stress free job I have ever had.. I dont even have to make check calls if I dont want to.. I just have to call when the unit is delivered and then call when I am 12-24 hours from Elkhart for the next...

Driving a pickup is pretty cool compared to a semi..

I am changing my oil and doing my laundry tomorrow before the trip back west again...

I am going to sit back and watch a lil tv..lol

Check back later!

Carey


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Carey,
If you spend the night near fife let me know. I would be happy to by you a beer. Glad to hear youre having fun.
Joe


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sounds like your job is working out. Congrats and good luck.

Mar,


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I told you all Id post a few pics.. Here they are..It was a 39 foot Heartland Land Mark.. Very sweet trailer.. Had goodyear radial G something.. They rode and tracked nice.. Had that flex rubber deal between the two leaf springs also..

It weighed 13500 empty and had a 2500 pin.. I had 1000 lbs in the bed from fuel and gear, so I had 3500 in the bed.. Squatted it a bit lol



















Took these pics in Or west of Pendelton mon morn... It was a very nice day!

Carey


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Sounds like a great job. The guy who delivered my 32 from Lakeshore loved his job and quickly pulled the transport signs off his truck so he could head back without logging his hours.

John


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

jozway said:


> Carey,
> If you spend the night near fife let me know. I would be happy to by you a beer. Glad to hear youre having fun.
> Joe


Sorry, how bout next time.. I havent seen my daughter in 2 and 1/2 years.. I will be doing many nw runs... I promise I'll make it known when I have some spare time..

My daughter is taking next tue or wed off... We are going to the pier in Seattle... I always love eating at Ivers down there.. I cant wait! It is going to be a fun day with her!

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

johnp2000 said:


> Sounds like a great job. The guy who delivered my 32 from Lakeshore loved his job and quickly pulled the transport signs off his truck so he could head back without logging his hours.
> 
> John


Which is highly illegal.. 500+ fine from DOT.. Most companies fire you if you get caught... But yep lots of guys do that... Someday DOT will catch him, he will be sorry...

Carey


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeh I had a feeling that was a little shady. He pick up at Lakeshore Fri afternoon was in RI at 10am Sun morning and was heading back to pick up on Mon afternoon.

John


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Carey,
> If you spend the night near fife let me know. I would be happy to by you a beer. Glad to hear youre having fun.
> Joe


Sorry, how bout next time.. I havent seen my daughter in 2 and 1/2 years.. I will be doing many nw runs... I promise I'll make it known when I have some spare time..

My daughter is taking next tue or wed off... We are going to the pier in Seattle... I always love eating at Ivers down there.. I cant wait! It is going to be a fun day with her!

Carey
[/quote]

No Problem catch on the next one.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

johnp2000 said:


> Yeh I had a feeling that was a little shady. He pick up at Lakeshore Fri afternoon was in RI at 10am Sun morning and was heading back to pick up on Mon afternoon.
> 
> John


Yea DOT has caught on to that one... I noticed state patrol cars look us over pretty well... If you have all that gear in the bed and no signs, they will prolly pull you over and ask a few questions..

I had two run up beside me on the way back.. One in Id and the other in Ne.. seen my signs, and waived... He cruised on..

Oh yea here is a good one..

Driving east on I 80 yesterday in Nebraska.. Yellow signs on each side of the road... DRUG DOG AHEAD, then DRUG CHECK AHEAD, then ALL VEHICLES MUST STOP.. Then about 500 feet past the sign was an exit/off ramp... Cop waits behind trees unseen for the drug hauler to quickly take the exit... If the bozo would have stayed on the highway, there was nothing... No stops, lol

I laughed at that one... Pretty dang sneaky!

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

jozway said:


> Carey,
> If you spend the night near fife let me know. I would be happy to by you a beer. Glad to hear youre having fun.
> Joe


Sorry, how bout next time.. I havent seen my daughter in 2 and 1/2 years.. I will be doing many nw runs... I promise I'll make it known when I have some spare time..

My daughter is taking next tue or wed off... We are going to the pier in Seattle... I always love eating at Ivers down there.. I cant wait! It is going to be a fun day with her!

Carey
[/quote]

No Problem catch on the next one.
[/quote]

Cool I'll make a post here soon when I have a night free.. If I like running Canada I will prolly be spending two nights in Seattle area.. One for the trip up and one for the trip back..

I'll make a post here.

Carey


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Sounds like you are enjoying the new job.

There are a few of us here N of Seattle as well.
There was a transporter taking RVs to the RV show here and the TT fell off the hitch and made a nice mess on the freeway.
I don't think that guy is employed anymore.

Be safe


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Carey,
> If you spend the night near fife let me know. I would be happy to by you a beer. Glad to hear youre having fun.
> Joe


Sorry, how bout next time.. I havent seen my daughter in 2 and 1/2 years.. I will be doing many nw runs... I promise I'll make it known when I have some spare time..

My daughter is taking next tue or wed off... We are going to the pier in Seattle... I always love eating at Ivers down there.. I cant wait! It is going to be a fun day with her!

Carey
[/quote]

Yup, Ivar's is awesome. I really miss living in the PNW. But since this is a special occasion, may I recommend The Crab Pot? It's right next door to Ivar's and it's sooo much fun!

Anyway, glad your enjoying your new endevor and thrilled that it's bringing you to family. Take care!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good luck to you Carey. Sounds liek things are working out nice. Travel Safe.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

So Carey, there was a debate in the past 2 days on torquing of lugnuts. Do haulers check them, or do you just hitch up and go?!?!








I'm guessing the latter...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey Carey,

Just wanted to say








Glad you're able to check in and that things are going well so far...
I'm looking forward to hearing more of your travel stories on the road.
Stay safe out there


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Glad you are enjoying your new job.

Do you think this will dampen your Outback camping enthusiasm?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> So Carey, there was a debate in the past 2 days on torquing of lugnuts. Do haulers check them, or do you just hitch up and go?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Nathen, you wouldnt believe it.. The lug nuts are only hand tight.. The tires are lucky to have 40 or 50 psi in them.. We have to torque them. I torque em to 110 ft lbs and air the tires to the max rating on the sidewall.

If a wheel falls of I have to pay damage to a max of 500 bucks.. Most companies make the driver pay from 1-5000.. One reason I choose this company is they only charge 500..

They transport them around town with loose lug nuts and virtually flat tires... Boggles me!

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Kenstand said:


> Glad you are enjoying your new job.
> 
> Do you think this will dampen your Outback camping enthusiasm?


Oh no... Another reason I chose to do this was I have been in the concrete biz for 10 years.. Its busy as heck in summer and slow in winter.. You cant camp much in the winter in Colorado..

Hauling RVs gets slow in July when they retool for the upcoming model year.. I will be able to take off as much time as I wish in July and August... That fits perfect into camping in Colorado..

Hauling trailers busy season is January thru June... From Sept thru Nov is pretty busy too... So instead of being slow in winter, I am slow in summer... Perfect!

Carey


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Are you delivering just to the dealers or to peoples houses?

John


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> So Carey, there was a debate in the past 2 days on torquing of lugnuts. Do haulers check them, or do you just hitch up and go?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This last trailer I pulled had electric jacks.. I hooked up and pushed the up button. Nothing!

I figured dead battery, so I pulled mine out of the toolbox and put it in... Still nothing... Get to looking and the main wire from the battery to the junction had come apart at the crimp fitting. I moved it to look at it and hit ground... Sparks everywhere.. Blew the big main trailer power fuse in my truck...

So I unhooked the battery, recrimped the connector and hooked the wire back up... Went looking around town for a fuse.. Bought some spares at 5 bucks each, hooked up and got out of town...

I was told its very common to have no brakes, lights, or other weird problems with a brand new trailer... So be ready for anything when you hook up... Its also very common for the pigtail to be wired all wrong...

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

johnp2000 said:


> Are you delivering just to the dealers or to peoples houses?
> 
> John


To dealers... We also haul quite a few from dealer to dealer, and dealer back to mfr for warranty or crash repair.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Airboss said:


> Carey,
> If you spend the night near fife let me know. I would be happy to by you a beer. Glad to hear youre having fun.
> Joe


Sorry, how bout next time.. I havent seen my daughter in 2 and 1/2 years.. I will be doing many nw runs... I promise I'll make it known when I have some spare time..

My daughter is taking next tue or wed off... We are going to the pier in Seattle... I always love eating at Ivers down there.. I cant wait! It is going to be a fun day with her!

Carey
[/quote]

Yup, Ivar's is awesome. I really miss living in the PNW. But since this is a special occasion, may I recommend The Crab Pot? It's right next door to Ivar's and it's sooo much fun!

Anyway, glad your enjoying your new endevor and thrilled that it's bringing you to family. Take care!
[/quote]

Ok Airboss.. When I call her this weekend I will ask her about that... She prolly already knows all about them... She frequents downtown Seattle and Vancouver BC all the time on business meetings...

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update Carey - really enjoy getting these from you. I like the pics of the rig with different 5ers hooked up to it as well - looking forward to more. Those 5'ers are palaces on wheels - I looked that landmark up online and checked it out. I was wondering about that 24v 5.9 - you were saying that they don't last as long as the 12v's and that you hoped to get 350k out of it instead of well over 500k. The guys with the new 6.7's are really worried cause of the egr pumping soot back through the motor. Some are saying 200k and you will be lucky. Alot are doing EGR deletes and one place I have been following for a good while is getting very close to a code free dpf delete. Crazy stuff. DPF delete system, EGR block and a programmer will get the 6.7 guys the mileage (maybe a lil more) you are getting now. You did good getting a 5.9 lol.

Curtis


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Thanks for the update Carey - really enjoy getting these from you. I like the pics of the rig with different 5ers hooked up to it as well - looking forward to more. Those 5'ers are palaces on wheels - I looked that landmark up online and checked it out. I was wondering about that 24v 5.9 - you were saying that they don't last as long as the 12v's and that you hoped to get 350k out of it instead of well over 500k. The guys with the new 6.7's are really worried cause of the egr pumping soot back through the motor. Some are saying 200k and you will be lucky. Alot are doing EGR deletes and one place I have been following for a good while is getting very close to a code free dpf delete. Crazy stuff. DPF delete system, EGR block and a programmer will get the 6.7 guys the mileage (maybe a lil more) you are getting now. You did good getting a 5.9 lol.
> 
> Curtis


The motel I am staying at is they local hangout for us guys.. lol I was talking to a guy today that has 4 Dodges.. 2 automatics and 2 standards. They were all 2005 and 2006's.

He owns them all but his brother and cousins drive the others.. So its a family thing for them.. They all have 3-400,000 miles on them... None have needed a rebuild.. He said have the turbo freshened at 100k then replace it at 200k. Get many spare no.4 fuel lines that goes to the injector. The no.4 line is under stress and tends to break and leave ya setting. He said they are lucky to last 6 months.

He said carry spare front wheel spindles and outer ujoints... Not hard to put on, but hard to get on the road..

Both his auto trannies have never needed a rebuild. Both have over 300k on em.. One 2006 6speed needed a clutch.. 1000 bucks just for parts.. They have twin discs. He said be ready at 175k.

The exhaust manifolds tend to crack after 200k.

He added 60 hp chips to all of them, deleted the cat, and used a full size semi muffler to keep things quiet. He installed a stainless tube from air box to turbo to speed up the air.. Still uses the factory air box... He said the cold air filter kits will drive you flat crazy listening to the howl all day..

Tows 40 footers at 70+ at 7 mpg.. Then runs empty 80+ at 15mpg... He said when you get your truck paid off fuel prices become no worry.. lol

His family has been towing over ten years.. He was a hoot to talk to..

He kept warning about the turbo.. If it lets loose, parts go down thru the engine trashing it out... He said he has owned many cummins.. None have ever needed a rebuild and he runs all of them over 500k before getting a new truck.

I have ready many stories of the old 12v lasting forever, but fewer 24v lasting forever.. So I base my thoughts on the 2006 model on that.. But listening to this guy if you maintain things well the 24v has potential to go over 500k..

He said other than that just change oils often and they run forever..

The guys with the 2007's and up are having many troubles with them... Very poor mpg comparred to the 5.9. The computer and sensor system is much more complex... The guys I have talked to with over 100k on them are pulling there hair out... They say the electric gremlins are driving them up the wall.. Most have to remove the regen system ... Knowone that pulls with them are happy at all... They say the power is great, and the motor is sound.. Its just all the other issues driving them banannas..

I done as much research as I could.. The companies want you to have a 5 year or newer truck when you start.. But then you are allowed to keep the truck with them as long as you like... So I picked the last of the good ones...

Carey


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Carey if u are ever near the chicago area would love to get together for a beer. Also I know u did not want to sell the hitch hog via Outbackers but hows that business going? I really enjoy reading your posts. Thanks for all the info


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Also with all the trips to indiana maybe a stop at the factory rally if ur up for it.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

mike said:


> Also with all the trips to indiana maybe a stop at the factory rally if ur up for it.


I was thinkin about that!

This 40 footer is really, really nose heavy.. Its a toy hauler 5 th wheel.. Its got to have a 3000+ pin weight empty.. My Dually is sitting on the bump stops... The ride is horrible... If I am hauling very many of these I got to get air bags... If there was enough room between the truck and trailer I would have my hog on here, but there just isnt enough room..

I blew thru Chi town early this afternoon, sorry.. I ran up the 294 toll way... I'm glad the co pays for all the extras... I had 5 axles, 28 bucks to go from I80 to Wisc border..I am just outside Moorehead, Mn.. Laid down a good 750 today.. 2 more days of that and I'll be there.. I'm parked at a Home Depot.. The wind is blowing hard.. I had to point into or I'll never sleep, lol This trailer is about 13 feet tall. It has a flat roof, and being 40 foot it makes a great sail!

Its kinda cool at night.. It has all LED lamps..

I gotta go look up the weight of this beast.. Heartland Cyclone 40 foot 3 axle toy hauler..

See Ya!

Carey

ps I am out here talking to people still looking for an investor for the hog.. My wife and I, along with your guys help, we finally decided we had put enough money in it for now... Pretty much If I dont find an investor I will prolly just let it go.. Sad to say, but true.... Takes a million to make a buck!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Just what I thought! 2989 dry pin weight... That means a pin of 3200-3400... I need a bunch of atv's in the butt of this thing to offset things a bit,lol..

It also weighs right close to 14000 empty so its prolly a lil more.. The cummins pulls it like nothin.. 3 axles are better than the standard 2 for stability... This trailer tracks real straight.. Much better than the last.

But you know something, my hog makes a bumper pull much more secure than these 5th wheels.. The last one moved all around, this one is better.. If I were pulling a 40 footer bumper pull with the hog, it would out handle this 5er by far... Yea the hog works that good.

Carey


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Carey glad the new job is going so well and it is working out so well for you. That truck of yours is a nice looking rig, I was also thinking it would be nice to be able to use the Hog too but after looking at the picture I see that there is just not enough room. I hope all your trips are safe and enjoyable and I really hope you find a investor, that hitch needs to get on the market. Take care.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I like hearing all the info about the Cummins. I'm glad I have one of the last 2007's that still has the 5.9







I've had it alomost a year and don't even have 8k on it, at this rate it should outlive me.

Have fun

John


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

HI Carey,
Just wanted to tell you how much I've enjoyed "following" you on this journey!! stay safe, and keep posting!!









Ember


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all! Delivered my huge 5er tuesday morn in Fife... Spent the rest of tuesday with my daughter down at the pier.. Went to my fav Ivers! Gonna try the one Airboss mentioned next time..

Got a call from my dispatcher tues morn also.. Heartland had one in Chilliwack, BC Canada needing to come back to indy for warranty work... He asked If I wanted to haul it back, I said heck yea! Its a Cyclone Full Throttle 37 foot tri axle... It has a water leak since new that the dealer has had little luck in fixing.. The damage has finally gotten so bad that the one piece side panels are severly warping... Knwone has seen delam like this one has..

It took my dispatcher till late wed to get all the details worked out.. I got up early this morn and headed for Canada.. With my temp lisc plates and all.. I went thru the commercial port in about 10 mins... Got to the dealer hooked up and headed back to the Sumas, Wa. port.. US said I had to park it and go back and go over my paper work with Canada.. The US customs said what I was doing was in a very grey area.. They wouldnt let me thru till Canada would be ok when the unit comes back thru the border..

Canada required some more export and proof of duty paid documents from the dealer... I was sure glad I got up early! Anyway it took the Canada Customs, The dealer and me about 3 hours working together to make it all happen... I had to cross the Can/Us border about 3 times to finally get everything worked out...

So here I am in Moses Lake, Wa for the night..

Got to love it! I left Saturday Morn from Indy.. Got paid 2183 miles at 1.31 per mile.. So I made 2860.00 minus 1000 for fuel.. So i made 1800 net there.. Now i am heading back getting paid 1.05 a mile at 2297 miles..So I will make 2400.. Minus another 1000 for fuel.. I will make 1400 Net on this one.. I will be back on Sunday night... So for 8 days I will make 3200 bucks net! I would say that is pretty darn good money, uh?

We give heartland a break on backhauls.. We get 75% of the front pay for backhauls... I am not complaining a bit!!!

I will be picking another mon morn back to the west coast of the US or Canada... I will let ya all know...

My trucking experience is really paying off! They have already said they love my working knowledge and style... They said, we will make a great team together.. They said dont even worry about making enough money... They said guys like me are hard to come by.. They said they will take care of me at any cost..

Nice compliment for a driver who has been with em only 2 weeks, uh?

Better get to bed! need to bang out 700 miles a day for the next 3 days..

This trip has been excellent.. Got to see my daughter, her hubby, and my grand daughter for 2 days and am making great money to boot!!

Yea I'm a lil happy, lol!

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

johnp2000 said:


> I like hearing all the info about the Cummins. I'm glad I have one of the last 2007's that still has the 5.9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, yep!

Carey


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Hi all! Delivered my huge 5er tuesday morn in Fife... Spent the rest of tuesday with my daughter down at the pier.. Went to my fav Ivers! Gonna try the one Airboss mentioned next time..
> 
> Got a call from my dispatcher tues morn also.. Heartland had one in Chilliwack, BC Canada needing to come back to indy for warranty work... He asked If I wanted to haul it back, I said heck yea! Its a Cyclone Full Throttle 37 foot tri axle... It has a water leak since new that the dealer has had little luck in fixing.. The damage has finally gotten so bad that the one piece side panels are severly warping... Knwone has seen delam like this one has..
> 
> ...


Hi Carey
Glad to hear you got to spend time with your daughter and her family!! As a selfemployed person myself I'm gonna offer a bit of advice, I wish someone had mentioned to us when we were giddy with our new venture working out!! Remember to save some for a rainy day!! S*** happens, should be every SE persons montra!!! Enjoy everything you can, but put a good chunk of that money away!! Winter will come again, and you will have bad weather, and be stuck in a hotel somewhere, you will need to change oil, tires and parts (sometimes big$ ones at a moments notice) OK I'm an overprotective Mom too!! Just use caution, so you don't end up in a bad spot!! 
Keep having fun, and keep posting I love it!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

ember said:


> Hi all! Delivered my huge 5er tuesday morn in Fife... Spent the rest of tuesday with my daughter down at the pier.. Went to my fav Ivers! Gonna try the one Airboss mentioned next time..
> 
> Got a call from my dispatcher tues morn also.. Heartland had one in Chilliwack, BC Canada needing to come back to indy for warranty work... He asked If I wanted to haul it back, I said heck yea! Its a Cyclone Full Throttle 37 foot tri axle... It has a water leak since new that the dealer has had little luck in fixing.. The damage has finally gotten so bad that the one piece side panels are severly warping... Knwone has seen delam like this one has..
> 
> ...


Hi Carey
Glad to hear you got to spend time with your daughter and her family!! As a selfemployed person myself I'm gonna offer a bit of advice, I wish someone had mentioned to us when we were giddy with our new venture working out!! Remember to save some for a rainy day!! S*** happens, should be every SE persons montra!!! Enjoy everything you can, but put a good chunk of that money away!! Winter will come again, and you will have bad weather, and be stuck in a hotel somewhere, you will need to change oil, tires and parts (sometimes big$ ones at a moments notice) OK I'm an overprotective Mom too!! Just use caution, so you don't end up in a bad spot!! 
Keep having fun, and keep posting I love it!!
TTFN
Ember








[/quote]

Me knows all about rainy days.... Especially today, lol.

I crossed the ND/MN border tonight about 7 pm local time.. Flipped the switch to transfer fuel out of aux tank to main tank... Noticed it was taking forever.. Pulled off and changed the filter, had spares.. Fixed that problem.. Walked around to the rear of the trailer, I notice no liscence plate.. All I can figure was it fell off somewhere between Bismarck, ND and Fregus Falls, MN.. I checked it for tightness in BC and all was well.. When I stopped for fuel I know it was still there in Bismarck..

I have to call the owner when I get into Indy tomorrow.. He wont be happy with me.. I put my transporter plate on and continued on my way... That bummed me out though.

It then is about dark. It is raining slightly, traffic on I 94 was light.. Out of know where from the center median walks 2 deer.. They are crossing from left to right, nose to tail with each other.. I couldnt go left, or right.. It sure wasnt worth wrecking my truck over them.. I was doing 60mph and had knowwhere to go..

Hit the dang deer dead center.. Prolly done 3k in damage.. lol..

I need a rh headlight as the mounts are broke.. Crafty me can prolly fix it though.

Grille is busted all to heck, but there again, I can prolly fix it..

No for the bumper, lol It is destroyed. No fixing that.. I have some sheetmetal damge also, but it is minor.

So i can fix it for a few hundred I bet.. I debated about building a custom heavy duty bumper before I left home, but decided not to. Well now I will!

I will get a trailer going to Colorado next, so I can mend her back together.

Bent the air to air slightly and also bent the ac condenser pretty good.. I still think its holding though.

My new dually now looks like a war munger! I have prolly killed a good 100 deer in my life... I hit 3 elk last december on wolf creek pass in my semi.. Yea 3 elk at once.. Snow was 4-5 feet deep.. 30 head of elk were standing in the road, staying warm out of the snow.. I ran up on them at 130 in the morn.. Killed 3 of em... 18k in damage to my truck..

I have learned if the deer isnt to tall to center them up, and hit them with the bumper.. if they catch the corners It does more damage.

This one tonight happened so fast, I couldnt do much.. I drilled the brakes to the floor, but they did lil towing a 13k+ 5er.. In a panic situation I have no more brakes then a semi when towing a trailer this heavy.. Prolly hit the dang deer at 50+mph..

My truck is very ugly right now.. There is alot of blood, guts and tons of deer hair on the nose of my truck..

I was able to keep going and that was the best part.. I have learned when you drive lots of miles, you hit lots of deer.. Just goes with the territory!

Just was hoping I didnt hit one so quick..

But oh well, I will just go home and strike up my mig welder.... I feel sorry for the next one... he will hit my front bumper and fly off..!

Going to bed, need a break from this action packed day! I will be able to look over the damage better in the morn.. I just crossed over into Wisc..

Carey


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh Carey what a bummer of a day! I haven't hit many deer, but know the damage they can do. DH used to have a Dodge Neon, which I seldom drove, but everytime I did I hit an animal usually a deer. We called it the deer magnet. It got alot of damage, but when I hit a deer with my Acura, not too much damage to it, but the deer not so good!!
Anyway today will be a better day and







. 
Glad to hear you're aware of the rainy days! So many people who go into business for themselves aren't. 
Thanks again for sharing your travels! 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I got in about 6pm eastern. I called the owner and he said no biggie on the plate, stuff happens.. He said he loved the way I kept him tuned in on the progress and is calling tomorrow to request me to haul the trailer back.. He said one requirement will be to spend the night at his house... he said all the canadian beer and steaks we could eat.. lol

I have a few 2 inch winch straps in my toolbox.. When I got in tonight I strapped on to a light pole and used my 3 lb sledge and the strap to pull prolly 80% of the damage back out.. I took wire ties and got the loose grille secure and got the loose headlight tight.. Its a lil ugly, but I am ready to make another run.. If they have no colorado or close by I will do another west coast and hit home on the way back... That was the plan for this run, but when they had a back haul, I had to grab it..

The bumper is weak so I sure cant hit another deer, as it would put my on a tow truck... Chances are slim I would hit another anyway.. But if it happens, my bumper is weak, so the radiator and body would take the hit.

Here are some pics of when I picked up last week.









Here I am hooking up









There are 4 rows down the center like this.









There is generally a 100 or so trailers in our yard. These are waiting to be delivered to dealers. About 20-30 come in each day 6 days a week.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I will snap a few pics tomorrow of the damage. I need to get one light bulb and get the oil changed again, lol.. I will post the pics as soon as I get a chance..

I'll just keep posting every few days Ember. I bet others enjoy my stories too.. I know I would enjoy reading about some bonehead running 5000 miles a week in a dodge dually and trying to make a living at it...

Yea I know odds are against me, but what the heck! Someone has to haul the trailers to the dealers so we all can buy them..

I joined this company cause they paid the most... They only haul large 5ers and most are the luxury type.. These things are huge and way heavy for a dually, so we will see how long my truck lasts before something major goes..

I have the rear suspension air bags setting at home now... Just need to get there to get em on, lol..

I have an idea for a bumper that will make the deer run when they see it coming <wink> lol

It will prolly weigh 3-400 lbs!

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You now what else is screwing me up?

I have to run my log book on the eastern time zone.. I was out in Seattle the other day and it was just getting dark on my time at 11 o clock at night.. Boy cant wait for summer. It will be 1 or 2 am.. lol

I live in mtn zone, but have to do all my logs in eastern..

My daughter goes to bed around midnight out there in seattle... It was 3 am on my clock... Sheeewww....

I am all jet lagged it seems every where I go... lol

Carey


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

We get our deer here in Washington State with a rifle







Glad to hear things are good. Gottta love that cummins


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

jozway said:


> We get our deer here in Washington State with a rifle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, almost hit a deer on snoqualmie the other night.. You need to go out and shot more, lol

I made it home at 4 am yesterday morn.

I picked up a 40 foot full throttle toy hauler bound for St. George, Ut. on monday at noon. I drove 1800 miles and delivered it at 3 pm wed.

I was dropping off the sisters in western wyo tues night and it began to snow in sheets..

I ran up on another rv hauler and began to chat with him.. I was tired as I had left Omaha that morn..

Everyone told us to get down to Salt Lake or park it, as the snow was going to get deep. We kept eachother company till we got to Salt Lake.. We were both very happy we found each other.. lol I 80 was closed just hours later..

I slept a few hours, drove another 300 miles and delivered it.

When I made it back to I70 it was snowing hard.. had snow about all the way home.

Just made my steel order, for my I kill deer bumper. lol

I had to bring my truck to a stop about 15 times on the way home.. Deer in Utah and Colorado like to play in the highways late at night..

They are much bigger here than Minnisota, lol

Had two run into my truck while I was stopped in the highway trying to get them to move.. One I honked at.. he was about 5 feet in front of my truck.. he turned around and went head first into my already broken grille.. Its now pretty bad, lol

The other I was just passing after I had come to a stop for him.. For some reason as I passed, he turned and ran into my dually flare on my right side, lol Couldnt find any damage, but as long as its not broken and falling off, I dont care.. You have to get use to having deer destroy your truck, when you drive for a living.

I seen about 500 deer the other night coming home.. Didnt drive above 45 or 50.. My trucks nose was week and couldnt handle another deer hit..

It used to be many out of staters would come in and shoot our deer, taking home a trophy.. Stupid colorado raised the lisc fees way high.. Knowone comes.. I will kill them with my about to be made, "Deer Killer Bumper"

Sure is too bad..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh yea.. Talked to a guy with an 01 dodge.. it had 640,000 miles on the original motor.. I sat and listened to it.. The motor sounded as nice as my 43000 mile cummins.. It had an auto. The auto's had lasted over 300k each..

He has worked for our comapny over 10 years.. Makes a trip to the west coast every week of the year.. Lived there in Elkhart.

He said the motor will out run the truck.. lol.. He said he has done many mods to the interior fixing rattles..

He also switches out turbos every 100k. Had replaced all of the injectors once. has had the normal fuel pump problems ecountered with those years..

He also carries a no.4 fuel line to the injector.. His had broke a few times also.

He changes his oil every west coast trip, about 5000 miles).. idles the truck while sleeping every night he is out since 2001.

I chatted with one driver with a 2006 ford f550 with B&W hauler body. He paid 75000 bucks for the truck.. It was gorgous! Has been back to the dealer so many times for turbo, injector and clutch trouble that ford offered him a new f450 work truck..

He was very offended by that as his 2006 was a hard loaded lariet model. Didnt want a stripped work truck in trade.

Has hired a lawyer to get the truck bought back by Ford.. The truck had 85000 miles on it.. he doesnt ever want to own another..

Said he will be joing the Cummins group soon, lol

Just stories from the road,

Carey


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Carey good to hear from you again. I can relate a little bit to the time zone stuff, we live on the east coast, and our son Frank lives in AZ his county doesn't do daylight savings time, so some of the time we are 3 hours apart, and sometimes we are 2 hours apart. I told him I was "motherhening" you, and he said "phew maybe I'll get a break" .
I can't wait to show him the pics of your "deer killer bumper". Oh yeah, he's glad you're driving a Dodge with a Cummins!! He does also, always has except for the first "gasjobber" automatic I made him get when he first started driving. I told him learn the roads, and stupid drivers antics and then have to shift etc. After a few days of driving to school with a bunch of other inexperienced drivers he was done being mad at me!!
Sounds like you've earned a few days at home. 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Carey - sure do enjoy these updates, you are right about that. You could write a heckuva entertaining book someday about your adventures. I sure am sorry to hear about your dually getting hit not once, twice but three times! Dang...that is just the pits. You ought to post up some pictures of the damage when you get the chance. We get deer out here in West Texas when we head back East a bit towards the area where you guys stayed at that Cotton Gin RV Park. Wild hogs by the herd too. I sure don't want to hit anything larger than a grasshopper with my truck!

Do you have plans to repair the grill/condenser etc. or you going to run with the battlescars intact? Those 5'ers are enormous. If they are way heavy for a 1 ton dually, do people who tow them mostly buy those RV hauler vehicles that freightliner makes?

Sure hope things go well for you and good luck with that Deer Killer bumper!!!

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

ember said:


> Hey Carey good to hear from you again. I can relate a little bit to the time zone stuff, we live on the east coast, and our son Frank lives in AZ his county doesn't do daylight savings time, so some of the time we are 3 hours apart, and sometimes we are 2 hours apart. I told him I was "motherhening" you, and he said "phew maybe I'll get a break" .
> I can't wait to show him the pics of your "deer killer bumper". Oh yeah, he's glad you're driving a Dodge with a Cummins!! He does also, always has except for the first "gasjobber" automatic I made him get when he first started driving. I told him learn the roads, and stupid drivers antics and then have to shift etc. After a few days of driving to school with a bunch of other inexperienced drivers he was done being mad at me!!
> Sounds like you've earned a few days at home.
> TTFN
> Ember


Hi Ember!

I left March 18 and returned home on April 10. I was out 3 weeks including orientation. I actually started March 21, so I was actually working a few days less than 3 weeks..

I drove 13000 miles and made exactly 5000 bucks after I took out all my fuel cost, rainy day fund, maintence costs and truck payment, living expenses. So I made like .384 cents a mile.. This is exactly about the same pay a trucker recieves with at least 10 years experience working over the road. Except I did my figures on actual miles, so in reality I made more than that a mile.

I think I will go talk to my tax lady the next time home. She tells me i will pay lil tax. I will lay down my numbers with her and make double sure..

I am taking a week off prolly. I have to build a bumper, install a compressor and controls for air bags.. I have a few other odds and ends to do also.

I will be out till May 17th on my next stint, barring mishaps, lol Our daughter graduates high school that weekend..

I spent some time doing research on pulling rv's for a living. Most said they couldnt make any money.. Some said they made good money though.. I thought it would be fun to try something different and took the chance..

I have found that pulling RV's are much harder work than driving a semi when driving.. The trailers are all over the road comparred to a semi.. Weather conditions are much more of a problem when pulling rv's compared to semis. But all the rest of the BS from trucking is removed with this job. So in actuality i love this job..

I told my boss I was heading home on monday. he quickly found me a load past my house, that could get me home while staying on route back to elkhart. There was no mention of when I would be back to work.. I told him I would call about next wednesday.. he said no biggie, just call when your 12 hours from elkhart. He said he was glad to have me, thanked me for my work and said my time off was up to me, not him..

I thought wow what a change of pace.. I used to have to beg to just get a couple days off for being out 3-4 weeks.. The dispatcher would always make me feel guilty to boot, for taking time off too..

I will be doing this a while.. I like it!

Now for the time zones, lol I'm back on Mtn zone, but as soon as i step in my truck to go back to work, I will be back on the eastern zone.. It only really bugs me when I'm on the west coast..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Carey - sure do enjoy these updates, you are right about that. You could write a heckuva entertaining book someday about your adventures. I sure am sorry to hear about your dually getting hit not once, twice but three times! Dang...that is just the pits. You ought to post up some pictures of the damage when you get the chance. We get deer out here in West Texas when we head back East a bit towards the area where you guys stayed at that Cotton Gin RV Park. Wild hogs by the herd too. I sure don't want to hit anything larger than a grasshopper with my truck!
> 
> Do you have plans to repair the grill/condenser etc. or you going to run with the battlescars intact? Those 5'ers are enormous. If they are way heavy for a 1 ton dually, do people who tow them mostly buy those RV hauler vehicles that freightliner makes?
> 
> ...


Hey Curtis how ya been?

The grille was just cracked pretty good till the 2nd deer hit it. Now it has a piece missing in the rh corner, lol. I wire tied it and will prolly just run it a while. I called my local junk yard. he didnt have one right now.. He said I will be 1st on the list when he gets one.. Said it wont be long. An argent grille shell is 200 bucks from the dealer. A generic with the inner fins part included is 190. Chrome is 400 bucks for the shell only!

The headlight has 2 broken mounting tabs. The lens wasnt hurt.. All the bulbs went out from the impact with the deers head. One mounting tab is history. The other I can fix. So i will just wire tie one and fix the other for now. again Im on his list for that also.. The headlight is about 250 from the dealer.

The bumper was shoved against the ac condenser. The condensor has a bunch of rash. The ac still works just fine though. it has one spot where the bumper really dug into the cooling fins.. i will run it a while and see what happens.. I will spend a good hour straightening the fins the best I can and go with it.

The bumper was badly flattened. I pulled it out pretty well in elkhart. The fender was bent pretty good where the headlight mounted.. I straightened that back out in a 1/2 hour.. I will brush on a bit of touch up paint and call it good..

Im glad I have the work truck model. A few dings fits it to a tee.. lol

I forgot to take a pic of the bumper on the truck.. When I get the bumper done I will post pics of the bumper and all here soon.

Hopefully when I get home next time I wont have to rebuild my truck, lol

I will get with ya and send you a hog.. Found a place that can ship it pretty cheap.

That 2nd deer was so disorientated when I honked my horn he just ran into my truck.. I yelled some choice words at him out my window after he done that. lol

My dually flare has no damge that I could find..

A bunch of the guys have peices of there dually flares missing from deer.. They say yea! I missed that dang deer with the front end, only to forget the dually flare hangs out there a bunch too! lol

I couldnt handle a piece of the flare missing.. I would fix that as soon as i got home.

I have a feeling I have only begun my carnage stories with deer.. They really are a problem out there on our nations highways at night. The deer in the east are small, but the ones in the west will put you on a tow truck every time!

Its a tradeoff... deal with the DOT guys during the day, or deal with the deer at night.. I prefer to deal with the deer at night.. lol The DOT guys can cost ya more stress and money than the deer can.

Take care Bud!
Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Forgot.. I think most people pull em with duallies..

The guy in Canada had a 37 foot full throttle. It weighed 13k empty. he tows with a new 3500 dodge single tire. He said he was having air bags installed while the trailer was gone for warranty repairs. He said his 3500 is a real hand full when towing.. He said the dealer said air bags will help.. I kinda wonder about that. he hauls 4 atv's in his. He said the trailer weighs in at around 17000 camping trip ready.. He is way over all the ratings in every department using a single wheel 1 ton.

I found out our company has rolled over 5 of these big 5ers in the last year.. All of the drivers who rolled over were using single tire 3/4 and 1 ton trucks.. Needless to say my company isnt very interested in hiring drivers unless they own a dually..

The cummins pulls the trailer easy.. I generally have to shift down a gear to 5th, which is 1 to 1 ratio on big hills.. I have had to drop to 4th gear on most all tall mtn passes. I generally pull hills between 50 and 60. i pull about 40-45 mph up tall mtns.

The suspension is the weak point.. Everyone tells me the air bags really help. I will find out soon enough for myself.

If I didnt have a 4-500lb tool box and a 1000lb full fuel tank I bet the truck would handle better. i am pushing 4000+lbs of weight in the bed when pulling these monsters.

My truck has a 12300 gvwr. I am generally in the 13000 or a lil more range when going thru the ports. So since I am over the gvwr I know the air bags should help a bunch..

If I owned one of these I would just save my money and use a well set up dually. The truck can handle it pretty safely if it is set up nice..

Hotshotters liscence these duallies for 38000 lbs.. many have 6000+ lbs in the bed.. I have never seen one wrecked in all my miles out there on the highways.. These duallies are the ticket for these big monster 5ers.

Carey


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Carey, I also like hearing about ur adventures or misadventures. I was just wondering would ur insurance pay for the damage or is it worth it to fix it yourself?

Also any more thought to bringing a demo hitch hog to the factory rally?

best wishes in ur travels

mike


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

mike said:


> Hey Carey, I also like hearing about ur adventures or misadventures. I was just wondering would ur insurance pay for the damage or is it worth it to fix it yourself?
> 
> Also any more thought to bringing a demo hitch hog to the factory rally?
> 
> ...


Curtis is supposed to be going to the factory rally.. He will have a Hog by then.. I am going to try and make it also.. my company is just a couple miles from where you guys will be staying.. I will come and visit with you all if I can..

If I wanted, my comapnies liability policy would cover the damage.. I have a non trucking policy for when I am not working for the company with my truck that I pay for.. Anytime I am under dispatch my company covers my truck and the trailer and all, up to 1 million.. Then they have an umbrella that goes up from there. My company is self insured to 1 million..

There is a 1000 dollar deduct. Since I want to build a bumper I decided I would just cover it myself. If I wanted to keep the factory bumper and then have a body shop fix it, my company would have covered it after the deduct..

If it would have taken out the radiators I would have went that way.. Decided under the circumstances that it wasnt worth it.. Gonna hit more deer so i may as well protect myself now..

It really is my fault anyway.. I should have had a good bumper on from the start, although it is not a requirement with the company.. I was impatient to go see what it was all about..

Carey


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Carey,

I can't believe I have missed this thread up until know. This is fascinating reading! I think it brings out a little bit of the Walter Mitty in all of us (sure does in me!). You are a fantastic story teller, and I will look forward to hearing of your continued adventures!









Also, if you end up in the Portland area, please let me know. I would love to buy you a cold one, and offer you a home cooked meal. I bet we could build quite a network out there for you, when you are in a situation of need. After all, we are all Outbackers, right?! Travel on, my brother!

Especially Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

PDX_Doug said:


> Carey,
> 
> I can't believe I have missed this thread up until know. This is fascinating reading! I think it brings out a little bit of the Walter Mitty in all of us (sure does in me!). You are a fantastic story teller, and I will look forward to hearing of your continued adventures!
> 
> ...


I delivered one to Kelso, Wa about two weeks ago. It went to U-Neek-Rv off of exit 36 if I remember right. I stopped in at the J in Troutdale for some cheap fuel.. I thought about ya Doug!

My daughter lives in Seattle.. I lived there in Seattle for a few years when I was younger. She sent me packing so my daughter ended up growing up, up there. I havent been able to see her much since.. I plan on making up some lost time with her.

They have tons of loads going to your country with few drivers who want them. Most of the drivers live there in Elkhart and only want to work M-F.. I run several weeks out at a time, so the NW works perfect for me!

They cant find many guys who will run into BC.. I will be doing lots of those as they pay about 15% more.

I will pm ya next time I get into the PDX area, ok!

Thanks for the compliments.. My spelling sucks cause I post before going to bed out there on the road, generally am tired after a long 7-800 mile drive.. Sorry all for that...

Carey


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Carey I'll tell you the same thing I told Frank. Every job is going to have someone and or something that sucks, but you have to find a job, the good outweighs the bed, and most importantly makes you happy, and you can have some fun doing!!
A book that I recommend for everyone to build up a "rainy day" fund is any of the books by David Bach. I've actually given them for graduation, gifts, wedding gifts, and Christmas (for Frank complete with hilighting the parts I really wanted him to read). The first one I got was The automatic millionare. Don't be turned of by the title, he has some very usuable info, graphs and charts, that have really helped Stacey (DH) and I get our "rainy day" fund growing for an early retirement. 
Have you ever tried those little siren things mounted on the hood to scare deer away? (I know you and Frank and a bunch of other guys just rolled your eyes) BUT my FIL swore by them on his personal car. 
We are all enjoying traveling with you, but remember the best driver is a safe driver, so sleep when you need, and we'll still be here when you put in the next chapter!!
enjoy your time at home, and remember we're waiting on pics of that killer bumper.
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I will look into that book.. It will be a few months before I can analize my averages and really see what this is all about.. But I feel pretty good. I spent about 5 grand adding accesories and equipment that is required for this job. All the guys who couldnt do it thereselves have spent 10 grand to prep there truck, so I only spent half being I built and done everything myself. I was able to pay 2500 on my credit card with this pay check and will pay the other off soon.. That came out of my paycheck of 5000 grand. So in about 5-6 weeks I will have all my extra equipment paid off.. I think that is pretty good..

I still put back 1200 in my repair fund and that was over my 5000 take home. I got paid a gross of 10600 for 19 days of work. I spent one day off in Indy and two days off in Seattle, so I only worked 16 days for that. That backhaul was the difference. I can prolly get one a month and that helps alot.

So this job has potential to be able to make some decent money. Once I get everything paid off I'm hoping to continue to put back about 2500 a month.. I will start buying spare parts to help offset the taxes..

The guys there at star love to help newbies get started, so pretty much as long as I listen to them I will be successful. Star is owned by Champion manufactured homes, a billion dollar company.. Star also moves mobile homes coast to coast.. They have many divisions, and have been in business a long time.. They know what it takes to make this successful, so as long as I listen I will do good.

I am starting on my bumper tomorrow. Today I installed a compressor, air bags, air guage, dump valve, air line, and all the wiring.. Now my truck should ride better when hauling those monsters.

I figure it will take a couple days to build my bumper.. Not getting to elaborate, but just going to make something functional, that will give em a good knock out of my way.. lol

I will post up some pics as soon as I'm done.. I know one thing, it has been 10 years since being an over the road driver. The deer population has increased in that time around the country. I worked thru the 80'and 90's as an over the road driver.. There was not as many deer back then as now. The last 10 years I have been a local driver and mostly worked days.

Thanks for your advice Ember, sounds like you have seen it all business wise.. I appreciate all advice right now! Thanks!

Carey

ps. I had two deer whistles on my front bumper.. It didnt do any good this time.. They got destroyed on the first hit. So as I seen all the other deer after that I had nothing.. I will get some more.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I just got my most recent copy of "the automatic millionaire" on ebay hardcover for $6.50 including shipping. He has several of these books, I'll take a look through them and tell you which one has the most extensive info on being self employed. Stacey and I had talked with several financial planners, one of them told us to "come see me again when you've saved $30,000 and can invest it" that conversation didn't end well!! the others were better, but still talking in $ larger than we were planning to be in for several more years. Then I found david bachs books, and he was talking about passing up on a coffee and muffin and putting that 3 bucks into a savings account this I could do, and have been doing now for several years, and are MUCH more confident that we will be able to retire early. The automatic millionaire is a must, as the later books sometimes refer back to it, and like I said I'll read up on it over the next few days and see which book he focused on self employed, including an IRA just for self employed people. 
Anyway gotta go water the greenhouse, and see what the day brings!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I got my Kill Deer Bumper done. I have been doing other things so it took me an extra day to get done.

It is mounted to the factory bumper brackets. The brackets use several pieces of metal to make up a thickness over 1/4 inch thick. This will give the bumper a bit of crush, so it doesnt bend the frame so easy if I hit something big.

I used 4 inch channel for the horizontal extensions and uprights. I used 6 inch channel for the main part of the bumper. I used 1 and 1/4 and 1 and 1/2 schedule 80 pipe for the round stuff. I used 3 inch schedule 40 for the lower pipe. I used 1x2 11 gauge tubing for the upper horizontal pieces. I also used 13 gauge expanded mesh to keep anything going thru the bumper. I had a bunch of scraps laying around, so my visit to the steel store was pretty affordable this time.. 200 bucks. I have about 250 total in the fix..

These dodges headlights have to be removed to replace the bulbs, so I had to make sure I was able to remove the headlights when building the bumper.

I had no real plans when I started.. I have built a good 6-8 of these bumpers for myself and friends.. When you live in Colorado its just something that is needed around here so a guy gets experienced at it.. I would weld a piece and study it a while till I figured out what to add next. It took me, my wife and son to lift it up and on to the truck.. I would say, 250-300 lbs.. That was my target weight that I wanted.



















I kinda wanted a train look and still keep the dodge look.. How'd I do?









Now I'm ready for the next deer!










I was able to repair the grille using a piece of sheetmetal painted to match using a few screws to hold what was left of the grille together.. I used wire ties to hold the inner fins secure as there was no grille shell left to hold the fins anymore. I also mounted some 14 gauge sheetmetal to the headlight making a new mount. The factory headlight mounts were history. I also starightened the ac condensor fins and repainted it.

I am now ready to do some rv hauling again..










Here is the old bumper.. There is still deer hair in the lisc bracket, lol It was much worse till I straightened in Indy.. It was touching the condensor from Mn to Indy.. I was just hoping for the best.. So far the ac is holding fine. The air to air is bent a bit but I left it alone.. I'm afraid if i starightened it it may leak..

I have some odds and ends to do tomorrow.. Plan on leaving for Indy tomorrow afternoon..

Carey


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Picture number 3, the head on shot shows how really awesome the front end is! Man, that says "GET OUTA MY WAY!!!"









Walter


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol Hopefully the deer feel that way too!

Carey


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

NICE JOB Carey!!








Those deer will be running away from you for sure when they see that! I can't wait to show Frank the pics.
More later.
Ember


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I see you deleted the fog/running lamps. I really like the way they light up the road. Do you not use/like them?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Carey,

These updates are really interesting. We can live a life on the road through your eyes.

Stay safe.

Rita


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That ought to do the trick, Carey!
Now you need a really big 5'er on the back... Just to keep the front from nosing over!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> I see you deleted the fog/running lamps. I really like the way they light up the road. Do you not use/like them?


I think technically, the deer deleted them


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> I see you deleted the fog/running lamps. I really like the way they light up the road. Do you not use/like them?


This truck is an ST work truck model that didnt come with them. My other 06 dodge has the factory fogs. I like them too.

I am going to add some here soon.

Here is one to think about. using fog lights in non foggy conditions lowers your depth of view. It brightens the roadway so much in front of you that you are not able to see as far down the road... This is a proven fact and I highly advise not using fog lights when traveling highway speeds unless its foggy or rainy..

Around town, fog lights are awesome as you might see something before you hit it.

Another thing that will help to see farther is dimming your instrument lights. The lights from them inhibits your depth perception.. You need everything you can get when running 75 at night..

Do some testing next time when your making a highway trip at night, and see for yourself.. Remenber its not how brite, its how far that makes the difference.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

PDX_Doug said:


> That ought to do the trick, Carey!
> Now you need a really big 5'er on the back... Just to keep the front from nosing over!
> 
> 
> ...


I expect a big difference. I added air bags this trip home also.. Between this and those it should drive like a new truck when loaded.

I have not been happy at all when towing those big 5ers as my front end has felt so light that it has been border line unsafe.

I done some research and out of all the dually trucks, the dodge dually is most noted for having a very light front end feel when towing. Some reviewers have also said when the dodge dually is loaded it has a very unsafe feeling. Hopefully I have fixed that.. I will let you know soon.

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I see you deleted the fog/running lamps. I really like the way they light up the road. Do you not use/like them?


This truck is an ST work truck model that didnt come with them. My other 06 dodge has the factory fogs. I like them too.

I am going to add some here soon.

Here is one to think about. using fog lights in non foggy conditions lowers your depth of view. It brightens the roadway so much in front of you that you are not able to see as far down the road... This is a proven fact and I highly advise not using fog lights when traveling highway speeds unless its foggy or rainy..

Around town, fog lights are awesome as you might see something before you hit it.

Another thing that will help to see farther is dimming your instrument lights. The lights from them inhibits your depth perception.. You need everything you can get when running 75 at night..

Do some testing next time when your making a highway trip at night, and see for yourself.. Remenber its not how brite, its how far that makes the difference.

Carey
[/quote]

I dim the dash almost to the point it being turned off. As for the lights out front I dislike using high beams. I find I have better penetration using low beams and the running lights. Personal preference and experience.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> I see you deleted the fog/running lamps. I really like the way they light up the road. Do you not use/like them?


This truck is an ST work truck model that didnt come with them. My other 06 dodge has the factory fogs. I like them too.

I am going to add some here soon.

Here is one to think about. using fog lights in non foggy conditions lowers your depth of view. It brightens the roadway so much in front of you that you are not able to see as far down the road... This is a proven fact and I highly advise not using fog lights when traveling highway speeds unless its foggy or rainy..

Around town, fog lights are awesome as you might see something before you hit it.

Another thing that will help to see farther is dimming your instrument lights. The lights from them inhibits your depth perception.. You need everything you can get when running 75 at night..

Do some testing next time when your making a highway trip at night, and see for yourself.. Remenber its not how brite, its how far that makes the difference.

Carey
[/quote]

I dim the dash almost to the point it being turned off. As for the lights out front I dislike using high beams. I find I have better penetration using low beams and the running lights. Personal preference and experience.
[/quote]

Yep thats right, personal preference.. Nothing wrong with either. I'm one who run my high beams as much as possible when all alone out there. But when in traffic, using the fog lights sure helps you see the roadway directly in front of you as cars pass by.

Carey


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Another tip for using fog lights in, um, fog (or rain), is to turn off your other headlights (leaving running/parking lights on). If your vehicle has 'real' fog lights (most of them don't), and the wiring does not allow this, you will not get the performance out of the lights that they are designed for.

The problem with normal headlights in the fog, is that the beam pattern allows light to shine in an upward direction, as well as ahead, down and to the sides. When this light hits the moisture droplets in the air, it reflects back into your eyes causing glare and reducing visibility. A true fog light, on the other hand, has a beam pattern that is designed such that no light is allowed to shine above the level of the light itself. As such, no - or very little - light reflects back into your eyes, and the result is the effect of much better penetration through the fog.

That said, the best fog lights in the world will do you no good, if your other headlights are on as well, and reflecting light back into your eyes. Back in my rally days, our lights were always wired so that the switch that turned on the fogs simultaneously killed all the other head and driving lights.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Carey, that sure is a heckuva nice bumper/grille/venison grinder







I really like it and I will be very interested to hear how the truck runs with all of the mods you have made to it. These updates are just great. Keep them coming. I am highly interested and fascinated by them. You do a great job of keeping the reader entertained as well. Some magazine/book publisher needs to read these updates of yours as you might have an alternative career ahead of you that you may not even know about!

-CC


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Another tip for using fog lights in, um, fog (or rain), is to turn off your other headlights (leaving running/parking lights on). If your vehicle has 'real' fog lights (most of them don't), and the wiring does not allow this, you will not get the performance out of the lights that they are designed for.
> 
> The problem with normal headlights in the fog, is that the beam pattern allows light to shine in an upward direction, as well as ahead, down and to the sides. When this light hits the moisture droplets in the air, it reflects back into your eyes causing glare and reducing visibility. A true fog light, on the other hand, has a beam pattern that is designed such that no light is allowed to shine above the level of the light itself. As such, no - or very little - light reflects back into your eyes, and the result is the effect of much better penetration through the fog.
> 
> ...


Wait, they are for more than just styling?









If anyone hasn't tried this, do next time you are in a dense fog. I find it a disconcerting feeling at first with less illumination, but it does work. You probably want to drop below 75mph though since they won't shine too far in front.









Things are really too lit up in our area for any of this to have a significant effect, but I can tell you when hauling out west on vacation, the dash is dimmed, and the fog lights are off when on the expressway.









By the way Carey, NICE COWCATCHER (err, I mean bumper.....







)


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments all! I got several







today on the way out. I was singing "here lil deer" all night last night... Must of worked cause never seen hide nor hair of one.. I did see a very tall lady in the highway though, lol

I left my house at 430pm eastern yesterday knowing I was running way late in my mind.. I'm one of those that always sets a goal and it often ends up being too big of a goal.. ie:Hitch Hog! lol

I wanted to be sleeping in Omaha at midnite last night... Well I hit snow in Colo. Sprgs, and finally ran out of it up around Ft. Morgan, Co. It was snowing cats and dogs.. Big springtime snowflakes.. Now I was really late! Called the wife this morn and Canon got 6 inches.. I left just in time, eheh..

So I sat the sirius to Hair Nation, which is hair rock from the 80's... It keeps me awake! Set the cruise on 65 and started watching the mile posts go by. I figured I would stop when I start seeing oddities like grannies and zoo animals in the highway.. This has always been the signal to me to pull over and sleep.. Yes I really do see strange old ladies and wild animals in the highway when I'm tired... Yea I know, but this is really true..! lol

Anyway I seen a lady bigger than a telephone pole in front of me just past Omaha.. Took the next exit, lol.. It was 4 am eastern.. I sat the alarm for 730 estrn. Woke up to rain at 720.. And for some reason I fell back asleep.. Never did hear that alarm.. lol Woke up at 10 and got rolling..

I called the boss and he had one back to Chilliwack, BC, Canada... I said I'll take it!

Made it into Elkhart at around sundown.. Figured I better get a room and get some sleep for a few hours, as that trailer will still be setting there in the morn.. I was hoping to latch onto it before getting my motel room.. Oh well.. Still not too bad..

I know all, this is a stupid way of knowing when its time to pull off.. This has worked for me for 20 years +.. Every driver has his own little way of knowing when its time to gives the white stripes a rest. This is mine, lol

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Carey, that sure is a heckuva nice bumper/grille/venison grinder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Curtis and everyone.. Didnt really have any plans of continuing this post after telling the weird things about the laws.. If you guys want to read it, I'll keep it up.. I have always loved writing, as it makes me forget all the other things about life.. In reality, I think it takes so much of my lil brain to write a sentence that I forget everything in my life for a while.. lol

But when you get sick of me, just let me know.... I'll quit! lol

Better get some sleep!

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Dang right I'd like to keep reading the updates and adventures. For sure let us know how that dually runs with the bags and other mods. I hope that big bad bumper keeps scaring the deer off. Hitting one might slow you down by a few miles an hour and then you'd have to clean the mess off. My brother in law comes off the road here next week for his birthday - ill ask him if he has seen any giant grandma's on the road lately









-CC


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Carey,
Keep these posts going for sure!! Plus, by keeping all your stories on this one thread, when that publishing company calls all you have to do is hit print!! who knows maybe you'll get a movie deal too!!
I too have always enjoyed writing for the same reason. 
Keep driving and writing!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Whats up all.. I get there to our yard to pick this one up and they told me I could hook up, but had to wait till 10 am as we needed another permit from Montana..

Montana requires its own lisc plate.. It is a little one like motorcycles have.. I have to have one on the trailer and one laying cadie corner in the windshield.. Its basically a permit to haul an unliscenced new trailer thru there state except like the others who only require a piece of paper, Montana requires two plates.

A 102 wide rv trailer is actually 108 wide because of the awnings. This is no problem for the private use of the trailer... BUT since the trailer is a commercial vessel while being moved right now, about every state has something to say about this issue. They dont like it and many want paid for it.

This week the montana guys wrote us about 10 tickets at like 100 a piece for being 9 foot wide, which by law is overwidth in every state. They have never had a care about this issue till this week..

So I had to wait what we thought would only be a few mins... Well it turned into 5 hours. 2 other guys had to wait also.. Montana was giving us the run around about the permit.. Dont know what it was, as the permit dept is above even my dispatchers head, but we finally got our permits.. The other 2 guys where going to there house and leaving monday as they lived there in Indy.

I drove pretty late last night to make it up... Its just one of those things a guy who does this gets to deal with from time to time.. You dont get paid for the lost time.. Patience is the winner..

They told me they will prolly pull you in when you get to the Mt port.. They said this should be the correct permit, but there is a possibility its wrong.. Your the gunia pig Carey, see ya.. I said no biggie, nothin I havent dealt with before..

I get to Mt tonight and sure enough the kid red lit me. Go around back and walk in and he is already filling out the ticket, lol.. I show him what I had, and he said other than it being printed the wrong way on the paper it was the correct permit... I made a couple jokes with him and the kid lightened up.. He printed me the permit going the right way on the paper and said have a good night... He said the other 2 ports in Mt might not like having a permit printed the wrong direction on the paper.. I told him this is how it was formented thru the fax and that the almighty state of montana sent it like this! I told him could you please bring this up at your next meeting, lol.. I hate to upset you guys having a permit printed sideways instead of downwise.. lol

The air bags are working awesome... Best single mod I have done.. I have been running 70lbs in them.. The trucks leaf springs have no clue 4000+ lbs are in the bed.. I air the bags high enough that the rough ride from the overloads slapping the rubber bumpers is gone.. Feels alot like an empty truck except I have a 14000 lb pull back when going over a big bump.. So the ride is prolly 75% better...

I have had tons of compliments on the bumper.. Everybody from truckers to cowgirls out here on the plains and even a couple dudes in a dodge while we were sitting in Chi town rush hour fri night.. I am parked at a walmart here in Miles City, Mt and a couple rancher girls came by and took a few pics with there camera phones... They said they wanted there daddy to put one on there stake bed dodge just like it... lol

Carey


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Carey - This has become a great read, and I'm following your adventures too









I suspect that there are alot of us here that don't comment much but really enjoy the updates and stories from the road. Hey, that's not a bad idea for a new thread "Stories From The Road" with regular posts. Kind of a defecto blog if you will.

Whatever you do, please do continue the updates. They are most enjoyable.

Jim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Carey

Awesome thread







I just read all the pages again. I am glad you are enjoying your new job and thanks for posting some great pics and letting us know about your travels.

Thor


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

California Jim said:


> Hey Carey - This has become a great read, and I'm following your adventures too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 X2


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Hey Carey,

I am really enjoying your posts, like others have said; keep'm coming.

Just a thought on the oil changes, have you researched Amsoil synthetic with the Amsoil BMK-11 bypass filtration? I've read several posts on cumminsforum.com about folks having positiive oil analysts at 20K change intervals. I know Amsoil is expensive but I wonder if it would pay for itself in your situation. I'm running the Amsoil but haven't installed the bypass yet

The Smarty on level 1 has raised my mpg by 2. The Smarty, CFM+ intake horn, FBD grid heater delete, gutted torque tube and home made exhaust have netted 20 mpg average with 25% city/80% highway. Only 17K on the clock so I don't think I've hit the magic "break-in" mile number that most folks report a good mpg gain. Some of those mods might be worth looking at to lower your fuel budget. Also, all of that combained lowered my EGT's damatically. Our trip out to Millington Tn saw 700-800* EGT's @ 70 mph with the Roo in tow (only 16,00lb, not near what your hauling), I hit 1000-1150* going up the passes, running with traffic. The lower EGT might extend your turbo life.

Food for thought, not sure if it'll help or not.

Stay safe out there, keep us up to date.
Dave


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

HTQM said:


> Hey Carey,
> 
> I am really enjoying your posts, like others have said; keep'm coming.
> 
> ...


My truck now weighs 10k with me in it, all my gear and full of fuel. Do you think If I done the same mods as you have, could I get better mileage? I'm now getting 17 to 18 empty when ideling most nights.. When my truck was stock I was getting right at 19.5 to 20. Mostly run in the 17.5 range now. I know nothing about all of the engine mods guys are doing. Everyone has there own ideas. But what you have sounds good.. With my truck weighing so much, If I could get 19 on an avg. I would feel lucky.. I think the bumper and rear cross truck mud flap has hurt it the worst. I need to make the rear flap fold up when empty, and do some sheetmetal work on the bumper to get the air to flow around it better.

I have been thinking hard about doing the amsoil bypass system.. I have been changing my oil every week at a cost of about 75 out here on the road.. I buy the oil(Delo) and filter and have been having a lube shop drop the oil and change the filter.

So by home made exhaust, Is that something you done, or was it an exhaust that you had a shop do.. What size pipe and what muffler did you use. Are you running stock air box? I dont think I could handle the noise that comes from the aftermarket air filter kits. Everyone I have talked to that has added one quickly went back to the stock air box.. The noise drives everyone nuts sitting there all day listening to that.

How does a grid heater delete work? What about cold starts? I wondered if the grid heater would hurt air flow.. Aparently it does if you guys are deleting them..

I think the next mod is a generator and roof mounted ac system. It wont be long and its going to be too hot to sleep without ac. I think that is next on my list. I think deleting engine idleing is prolly my biggest needed mod next.. But getting lower egt's is next after that.. I defiantly need to do some research on doing what the majority do on engine mods.. Its hard to make a decision as everyone has there own idea and story.. I need to do it right the 1st time! lol

I delivered my big 5er yesterday at about noon.. Sitting here in Seattle at my daughters house.. Will be back fri night for another. Fuel here is bad.. 435 to 440 a gallon. I seen fuel in Idaho for 417.. If it is still that price I will load up.. I did pay 419 in both ND and MT this trip. Fuel in Colorado and Indy was 399. We need to get another sur charge raise to keep up with the fastly raising prices.. Still done ok though.. made about 1650 after fuel costs.. But would like to make about 1800 on a west coast trip to canada.

I'm going to have lunch with her.. See yall for now.

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The best forum for getting good information on mods for your truck are at Diesel Truck Resource.com

Personal opinion here but the heater grid delete is not a good thing to do with your trips to Canada and the way you run across the northern tier states.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Carey!

I, too, have been following your posts and enjoy them very much. As much fuel you are buying I know that a few cents can really make a difference for you. MSN has a site that you can enter your ZIP code and find out where the lowest priced fuel is in that area. You can use this tool to search several different ZIPs along your route and find the cheapest diesel. Here's the link: MSN gas prices


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Carey,

You really hit the nail on the head about vehicle mods and results, I don't think I've talked to many people that had the same answer as far as a particlular mod. Most agree on the basic concept; less restriction on intake and exhaust makes power, better mpg, and lower EGT's. I, honestly, wasn't after the power side.

Mud flaps; I'm not sure the mud flaps would make a deference behind those big ole training-wheels







(lol). An idea to try though is making them attach to bar that would go into you class IV receiver. When not hooked to a 5ver you could take them off the reciever and toss into the bed of the truck.

Intake (pre-intercooler); If you look under my hood it'll look the same as yours. The Amsoil filter is a drop in with a better micron filtration and flow than stock. The torque tube; I must say I wanted to hear the turbo when doing all of this, my first attempt at this used PVC sewer pipe and resulted in no change but better low end. Next I gutted the inards out of the center torque tube and had the same result. So I left the gutted tube for a cleaner look than PVC. I must add here though, I've been a HT for the Navy for a long time and my hearing really isn't the best. All of that and I still don't hear the turbo unless the radio is off and the heater/AC is on low or off. I did start to hear it after I yanked the turbo silencer ring, not near as loud as a Ford though (not picking on Ford owners).

Intake (post intercooler); The CFM+ has a better arc and less restriction, opinions here really vary on who makes the best. I've seen some home-made horns that probably flow better than mine. If you have access to a good tubeing bender and TIG machine you can make one for around $20. If you look at your intake horn you will see where the outer two bolts choke down the air. I agree with CamperAndy on the grid heater delete, since your on the road you might get three months of use. I will reinstall mine when the temps drop below 45* . My coldest start was 40*, no codes but I watched the "lie-o-meter" drop till the engine warmed. I "felt" the grid delete after 10lbs boost,. "felt" like the turbo was hitting harder, almost putting me further back in the seat.

Exhaust; Mine is six feet of 4" pipe from NAPA and a diesel 4" Thrush look-alike (basically a wide spot in the pipe). You would really have to do some research here, my cab drone at certain speeds would drive you nuts. Unloaded it's about 45 to 50 mph (when the converter locks down) and our last trip with the Roo it was around 60 to 65(converter locked). There are some really good 5" or 6" systems made that supposedly have zero drone. They all focus on deleting the forward most HUGE restriction and improving the muffler flow. Like the guy you spoke to (I think he's on one of my diesel forums), the long big rig muffler will flow well and stop cab drone. To get the EGT/MPG gain your looking for price will be a factor but the outcome will be noticable in the gross income. Banks is expensive but Gale Banks really does his reasearch, if he says it performs a certain way then it will.

Amsoil and By-pass; Just research on my part but from what I've read the by-pass and longivity/change interval is aimed more at folks doing what you are doing. I can point you in the direction of a dealer that is a straight shooter, no company line crude just to sell the product.

Gages/Tuner or Box; I've made this post WAY to long to write about something that wasn't asked. If ya want to know, I'll respond though.

Carey (and all those that have tried to read through), I appoligize for the LONG post. Trying to give the best answers I could. Hope it helps to cut a penny everywhere you can.

Stay safe out there Carey,
Dave


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Carey, I'd check out Cummins Site for 5.9 mods that will bring you the best results. I have seen quite a few hotshotters that post there.

Curtis


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

HI Carey,
glad you are getting to see your daughter so much. Hope you are both enjoying it. 
Another good diesel website is TurboDieselRegistry.com , Frank used to visit their website, and subscribe to the magazine.
good to hear from you again. 
Keep safe!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Carey,
I did the cold air intake by k&n on my truck. I do think it flows better. But however you can really hear the turbo. If i had to drive all day i dont know if i would like it.
Keep on trucking!! Joe


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Airboss said:


> Hi Carey!
> 
> I, too, have been following your posts and enjoy them very much. As much fuel you are buying I know that a few cents can really make a difference for you. MSN has a site that you can enter your ZIP code and find out where the lowest priced fuel is in that area. You can use this tool to search several different ZIPs along your route and find the cheapest diesel. Here's the link: MSN gas prices


Thanks for the link airboss... Didnt know about that one.. I have been using Gas Buddy.com I always call the store before going though.. It seems some people are deflating the prices when they post them..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

HTQM said:


> Carey,
> 
> You really hit the nail on the head about vehicle mods and results, I don't think I've talked to many people that had the same answer as far as a particlular mod. Most agree on the basic concept; less restriction on intake and exhaust makes power, better mpg, and lower EGT's. I, honestly, wasn't after the power side.
> 
> ...


Dont worry on the post length.. You should have seen some of mine.. lol

The truck hit 50k a week back.. It picked up 1mpg instantly.. Must have been the computer fianlly opening her up or something.

Since I posted last I done another trip to Chilliwack, BC.. Sitting at home now, as our 18 year old daughter moved out and I wanted to be here to make sure it all went smooth.. Boyfriend talked her into going to a community college instead of CSU Pueblo that she/we had her inrolled in.. Knowone was too happy, except her.. 18 is a tough year for parents.. It will prolly work out, but I hate to see kids lower there standards for a mate.. But they all do it, and i done it too.. So it will prolly be fine , but right now she looks stupid..

I did order the Amsoil Bypass kit. I also am changing all the oils over to Amsoil next time Im home.. I also made a new order for the bikes.. I bet Amsoil liked me... 600 bucks. I paid the 20 bucks online for a discount thru there web site. I also ordered there new air filter.. Ive talked to some guys out there and they say it works about as well as a K&N.. But no oil maintence..

I decided to pull the front wheel bearing and grease them thru the abs sensor hole.. That worked great.. I wasnt quick enough though.. The right bearing was pretty noisy and totally dry.. After greasing it it went quiet. Will see how long it lasts.. It is still tight so I will run it while waiting for a new one I found online.. 300 bucks.

Many guys are losing there front wheel bearings out there on the road.. Shops are charging about 12-1500 to fix because the spindle, and brake caliper gets ruined too from the high amounts of heat that happens when they fail.. I have heard a few stories of fires also..

Dodge's front wheel bearing are the worst.. many fail before 50k and if I hadnt greased it mine would have failed prolly this next trip out.

When I get the time I am doing the exhaust mod like you have, except I am going to use a semi muffler like you mentioned Dave.

As far as a chip.. Most haulers are staying stock.. The engines last longer..

Here is a story that deserves to be on TV..

Last trip to Elkhart I was loading up my truck at the Motel. I met a couple from Canada. They lived in Saskatoon. The bought a 2003 dodge and started hauling RV in a team fashion. He was a retired engineer and made a sleeper in the back that was safe to use while the truck was moving.

She slept he drove and vice versa..

They are now ready to get rid of the truck and get a new one. Reason, the truck has 1.5 million kilometers on it. The engine has never been rebuilt. Totally amazing as thats like 900,000 miles! Thats the most I have seen.

He shown me his repair book.. They had been thru like 6 turbos, lots of brakes and rotors, a couple manual trannies and clutches. Water pumps, tensioner bearings, etc.

No wheel bearings though.. he told me about greasing them thru the abs hole. They do it every 75000 miles.

He runs an Amsoil Bypass kit and uses mobil 1 oil.. has a buddy that works for Mobil there in Canada.. He changes his oil every 50k.

He was very informed and a great pleasure to talk to..

I finally got approved to haul out of Twin Falls, Idaho.. I will be hauling out of there on my trips back to Indy. They have Jaycos going south and north with a few east.

The Chilliwack dealer has 4 more to be delivered, so I will prolly just get another and maybe another.. lol

Been very busy with the daughter and everything else.. I have a huge list of Honey do's today... Better go! Sorry I havent posted lately!

Dave there is a long post and I dont feel bad at all!

lol

Carey


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Carey,
Good to "hear" you back on the forum. I was worried, it had been so long. I think one of my favorite things of being on the road, would be meeting all the different people.
Keep after that honey do list, cuz I'm sure you know if Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy!!








TTFN
Ember


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

ember said:


> Carey,
> Good to "hear" you back on the forum. I was worried, it had been so long. I think one of my favorite things of being on the road, would be meeting all the different people.
> Keep after that honey do list, cuz I'm sure you know if Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy!!
> 
> ...


lol boy thats the truth! Spent the afternoon tuning the sprinkler system. She wouldnt let me leave till it was done.

I have been knocking out the trips from Indy to BC in 3 days, then 3 days back. My daughter had a little, well big accident in Seattle and was in the hospital last time i was there..

She was at a friends house and just slightly leaned on the railing on there deck. The railing broke and she fell 12 feet. A friend fell with her but was only bruised. My daughter was ripped from the private part to just below her belly button. it was a horrible accident. The doctors were coming from all around Seattle to see the freakish damage that was done to her. She could have died as easilly as she lived. Needless to say her friends insurance company is ready to write a check already for policy limits on there homeowners policy. But the damge she has had done is well beyond that.. If I was her with the damage done to her i wouldnt settle for less than 2-3 million and would still expect more.. Her private part is damaged to where it will be hard to have a normal bedroom life from now on.. The damage has removed all the feeling there.. Plus it has destroyed it physicly. Hate to talk about that but this accident damaged that part. She is just 25 and this is very sad about the damage done to her. We hired her a top lawyer already.. This is one of those things that she should go for broke with this freakish kind of damage done. The lady who owned the house has never done any maintance and has owned the hoase a long time. She admitted to knowing about the loose railing but totally neglected telling anyone when they visited.

I spend a day and a half there, then hop in the truck bound for Indy. I got a call from the wife as i left seattle that our 18 yr old daughter was packing up and leaving with her boyfriend. I head south to Colorado.

Got her out of here but we are all pretty sad about her leaving in the fashion she left us in.. But 18 yr olds rarely think of anyone but thereselves in these times and we are just looking at it that way.. She is making the exact same mistake as both of us done.. We both had a kid in less than a year after leaving at 18. Neither my wife or I finished college because we had to to provide for our kid/s. We hate to see her follow in those same footsteps. But we expect she will. her dream is to become a school teacher.. I pray she makes it.

Its been a rough week with the daughters..

Im heading off to Indy in about another hour... I love night driving..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh yea! Thanks for the compliments and the care from all of you.. Sorry I kinda dropped the ball the last week. had a stressfull one!

Carey


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Carey,
> Good to "hear" you back on the forum. I was worried, it had been so long. I think one of my favorite things of being on the road, would be meeting all the different people.
> Keep after that honey do list, cuz I'm sure you know if Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy!!
> 
> ...


lol boy thats the truth! Spent the afternoon tuning the sprinkler system. She wouldnt let me leave till it was done.

I have been knocking out the trips from Indy to BC in 3 days, then 3 days back. My daughter had a little, well big accident in Seattle and was in the hospital last time i was there..

She was at a friends house and just slightly leaned on the railing on there deck. The railing broke and she fell 12 feet. A friend fell with her but was only bruised. My daughter was ripped from the private part to just below her belly button. it was a horrible accident. The doctors were coming from all around Seattle to see the freakish damage that was done to her. She could have died as easilly as she lived. Needless to say her friends insurance company is ready to write a check already for policy limits on there homeowners policy. But the damge she has had done is well beyond that.. If I was her with the damage done to her i wouldnt settle for less than 2-3 million and would still expect more.. Her private part is damaged to where it will be hard to have a normal bedroom life from now on.. The damage has removed all the feeling there.. Plus it has destroyed it physicly. Hate to talk about that but this accident damaged that part. She is just 25 and this is very sad about the damage done to her. We hired her a top lawyer already.. This is one of those things that she should go for broke with this freakish kind of damage done. The lady who owned the house has never done any maintance and has owned the hoase a long time. She admitted to knowing about the loose railing but totally neglected telling anyone when they visited.

I spend a day and a half there, then hop in the truck bound for Indy. I got a call from the wife as i left seattle that our 18 yr old daughter was packing up and leaving with her boyfriend. I head south to Colorado.

Got her out of here but we are all pretty sad about her leaving in the fashion she left us in.. But 18 yr olds rarely think of anyone but thereselves in these times and we are just looking at it that way.. She is making the exact same mistake as both of us done.. We both had a kid in less than a year after leaving at 18. Neither my wife or I finished college because we had to to provide for our kid/s. We hate to see her follow in those same footsteps. But we expect she will. her dream is to become a school teacher.. I pray she makes it.

Its been a rough week with the daughters..

Im heading off to Indy in about another hour... I love night driving..

Carey
[/quote]

YIKES!! I have to agree with the get all you can for the body parts! Especially at that young age!! We do construction, both new and repairs, and the deck we are scheduled this week to "repair" sounds exactly like your daughters deck, except this one was built just 3 years ago. Main supports are too small for the size of the deck, no joist hangers, no cross supports, no angle braces, and sad to say this wasn't built by the homeowner!! 
In the case of the 18 year old rest easy!! Not all leaving home at a young age go bad!! I left home at 17 had Frank a month after I turned 18, and his dad and I are still married, and Outbackers to boot!! and Frank turned out ok too!! No promises, just a light at the end of the tunnel. Keep the faith, and stay safe yourself. We'll all be praying for both your daughters, and you and your wife!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to share your experiences with all of us. Its always enlightening to find out how people really make their livings.

Scott


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Made it to Big Springs, Ne sun night. That is just accross the Colo border in Nebr. Got to Elkhart at about midnight Monday. The boss had some short ones really needing done.

One 37 foot Cyclone that was sold already.. I think the buyer had it built for them.. They were very anxiuos to get it. I dropped it right inside of there shop and a crew was jumping in to prep it as I left. This went to New Castle, In.

The next is a lil Forest River Wildcat. 24 foot 5er.. Its a cute lil bugger! lol This is going to Chippiwa Falls, Wisc. (spelling) I made it to the Walmart in Wisc Dells.. I only have maybe 2 and 1/2 hours and I'll be there tomorrow.

He couldnt find a driver willing to take these short hauls at the time, so I told him I'd do it. Its always good to stay on good terms.. I have well learned that doing little things for the dispatchers pays off big time at just the time you really need it..

I will be back in Elkhart tomorrow night. What a cool trip I have waiting there for me! Fort Saint Johns, BC Canada. I will enter at Portal, ND and go thru Sask, Alberta, and then BC. I will do 1000 miles in Canada. I will get to cross the canadian rockies.. I will be prolly 6-700 miles north of the US border.

I promise you guys I will take lots of pics.. There are very few places I havent been to in my trucking career. For once I am going somewhere I havent been to! Yea it scares me a lil to do such a big trip in Canada, but what the heck.. The pay is good! 3500 bucks, for 2100 miles.

I took this trip when I called in on Monday. I knew that I was pushing things to make this long Canadian trip by Friday.. So when the boss was begging guys I jumped on the couple short hauls.. This way I can take my time and Del next Monday or Tues. I didnt want to have to set the weekend if I didnt make my del on Fri.. These 2 short ones paid for any possible downtime.

I am taking a 30 foot Heartland Big Horn 5er up there.

I prolly wont post again till next week.. Verizon charges lots to use this internet service in Canada.. I prolly wont post till I get back to the US next mid week. I have 3 gigs of memory for my lil Canon Camera. I will take a ton a pics for you all!

My Seattle daughter is doing as best as she can be right now. She has seen a few specialists and they have all kinds of ways they think they can fix her.. They all have told her not to give up hope just yet.. She is a very strong willed girl and I'm sure she will come out as best as she can.. Attitude is everything and this girl sure has that!

The other daughter is giving the expected cold shoulder.. lol She is so predictable... lol She will text me but wont talk to me.. lol She will come around when shes ready.. Not to worried about her.. I know she is having fun and thats all that counts when a person is 18..

Better go I knocked out about 600 or so miles today with 2 trailers.. The truck seems to be running good.. I got 18.5 coming out from Colorado.. That is good for a truck that weighs 10k empty. I now have 54500 miles now.. They are racking up quick!

You all take care.. I'm heading back into winter for a few days!

Talk to ya soon!
Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We may want to rename this thread "Carey's Big Adventure". All of it very good reading.


----------



## Bigbopper299 (Jul 3, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Made it to Big Springs, Ne sun night. That is just accross the Colo border in Nebr. Got to Elkhart at about midnight Monday. The boss had some short ones really needing done.
> 
> One 37 foot Cyclone that was sold already.. I think the buyer had it built for them.. They were very anxiuos to get it. I dropped it right inside of there shop and a crew was jumping in to prep it as I left. This went to New Castle, In.
> 
> ...


Well don't waste all your memory card on Saskatchewan... lol Once you get on the other side of Edmonton in Alberta you should keep it handy as that's where the real scenery all starts. Some trips up that way have been unbelievable as far as wildlife. Then the next time there is nothing, so keep your eyes open. Have a great trip, and if you see a 21rs on the road give us a wave or a honk as we are taking ours out to our nieces grad and will probably be on the same highway as you.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Best wishes to your daughter Carey, and hope BC goes well for ya.

Jim


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Jim!

Hi all! I was hoping to make it past Minneapolis tonight but got tired.. Made it to Menomnie, Wisc. About a week ago the Mn scale pulled me round back and held me up for 2 hours. I had left Elkhart and hadnt made any new notes in my log book since leaving Elkhart. The cop made me explain my time down to within 5 minutes.. By his calculator I had run 57.3mph.. My cruise was set at 58. He took all my reciepts from the last few days and tried to find a way to write me a 300 dollar log ticket.

That night there was 75 cops at the scale. They had put about 30 vehicles out of service, all with 300 and up tickets.

He finally told me he tried and tried, but just couldnt find anything wrong.. The only thing he didnt like was me not logging on duty time for having my oil changed. He wrote me a warning.

He kept asking where I slept. I kept telling him it makes no difference when you log off duty. The bed in my truck does not pass DOT and cannot be made to pass DOT. All of us dually guys have this problem.. To be honest my bed in my truck is as comfortable as my bed at home. I told him If I wanted I could build an igloo, or pitch a tent, or sleep in the storage compartment of the trailer, or even sleep in the drivers lounge in a truck stop. He kept asking if I slept in the truck.. I kept saying nope, my bed back there is for emergency use, or to take a quick break only..

All of us guys can only sleep on private property.. Many guys have been wrote up to 500 dollar tickets for sleeping in the truck at rest areas or on the side of an off ramp..

The DOT cops are just doing there job, but my sleeper in my truck is bigger than the sleepers trucks had in the 70's and 80's. All of those are still legal to by the way. The cops tell me that there is no plan to allow sleeping in a dually pickup. He said you can go spend your 2 grand for one of those sleeper kits for our trucks.. He said he will still write tickets for them all day long..

Because so many trucks pulling campers go thru Mn on there way to Canada Mn has decided to get real hard on us. They already require us to buy a liscence plate from Mn to even pull a trailer thru Mn.. I think they have decided there is money to be made from us, and they arent gonna stop till they collect our money.

On a side note, I called the dealer before I left(mistake).. He said they sold this one I'm pulling 6 weeks ago and the owner was still being patient. He ask me to hang at the yard an hour. He had 2 cyclones that had been sold and were being released from Heartland today. He literally begged me to find a way to grab one of them instead of this one. Those Cyclones sell for between 80-90k up there in Canada. He said both owners are chopping at the bit to get there new trailers.. I went and asked my boss if we had any more bound for St. John BC.. He said nope but they would have some coming next week.

He said I had already been clearenced for this one.. He said if I tried to go and pull another thru I would be setting at the border a week while they figure it out.. lol

I finally got the dealer off my back by telling him that.. He kept calling my phone and kept asking cmon dude you gotta help me out! That finally shut him up.

Moral of the story: A squeky wheel gets noticed.. A quiet wheel gets nothing.. Poor guy has been waiting 6 weeks on this Big Horn I'm pulling!

Many parts of Canada is in a camper buying frienzy right now because of the dollar. The american dealers arent selling many right now. 
I was complaining to a guy in Chilliwack, BC last week about our fuel prices.. He said Canadians are laughing at us... He said its about time us americans pony up at the pump.. He said canadians are used to the high fuel price and account for it.. He said we will have fun the way all us americans live beyond our means.. They went thru this 30 years ago and are laughing that its our turn. I wonder what other countries are laughing at us right now..

I will make it to the border tomorrow night. I am crossing over sat morn and will be out for 4-5 days. Diesel up there isnt a whole lot more than here, so it wont be a real big deal to buy it up there I have decided..

Off for a siesta in my dually!

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Bigbopper299 said:


> Made it to Big Springs, Ne sun night. That is just accross the Colo border in Nebr. Got to Elkhart at about midnight Monday. The boss had some short ones really needing done.
> 
> One 37 foot Cyclone that was sold already.. I think the buyer had it built for them.. They were very anxiuos to get it. I dropped it right inside of there shop and a crew was jumping in to prep it as I left. This went to New Castle, In.
> 
> ...


Well don't waste all your memory card on Saskatchewan... lol Once you get on the other side of Edmonton in Alberta you should keep it handy as that's where the real scenery all starts. Some trips up that way have been unbelievable as far as wildlife. Then the next time there is nothing, so keep your eyes open. Have a great trip, and if you see a 21rs on the road give us a wave or a honk as we are taking ours out to our nieces grad and will probably be on the same highway as you.
[/quote]

Yea Ive heard that about Sask. I have been to Ontario lots of times and BC lots of time while trucking.. Alberta and Sask is all new..

The dispatchers said try not to drive to late into the night.. he said the deer are big and the elk and moose are bigger, lol.

I will be doing lots of trips up there so I better figure it out.. I will be looking for ya!

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

My boss said if I like running that far north.. Trips to Alaska is only about a month away... I told him sign me up for one at least!
I guess they try and haul them all up there in the summer... Makes since!

Had to add that!

Carey


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

Carey,

I certainly enjoy reading your updates! It's awesome!

Fort St. John, BC is waaaaaayyyyyy up there, definitely part of god's country. I used to conduct business with a store owner up there. She was divorced and said finding a man with a full set of teeth was rare. LOL. Watch out for the women...you might have to beat them off like black flies.

Hopefully some of the truck stops will have wi-fi connections so you can keep us posted on your trip.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Carey - holy smokes man - so sorry to hear about the terrible accident with your older daughter and the rough time with your younger one. Awful news







You have our best wishes for the best possible recovery for your daughter in Seattle.

Curtis


----------



## Bigbopper299 (Jul 3, 2007)

Carey,

Just wondering how Canada treated you... Saw lot's of carriers on our little journey to our Nieces graduation and back. Hope you got some nice pictures of Saskatchewan to show everyone back home!!!







You can probably even see Alberta in the background(it's slightly flat in Saskatchewan!!!). lol Did you get a chance to try out your new large animal remover while you were up here???

Scott


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Bigbopper299 said:


> Carey,
> 
> Just wondering how Canada treated you... Saw lot's of carriers on our little journey to our Nieces graduation and back. Hope you got some nice pictures of Saskatchewan to show everyone back home!!!
> 
> ...


Canada was a great trip.. I made it back to Elkhart last night about midnight. I am picking up another tomorrow morn bound for the same place. Ft. St. John, BC.

I took like 50 pics. I will post some up here in a lil bit after I get some supper.. I will do a full post of my thoughts about your great country you live in. Yea I liked it.. I love big open places with few people... Canada is that!... I have never been that far up in western canada. I'd like to go farther north now.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Carey - holy smokes man - so sorry to hear about the terrible accident with your older daughter and the rough time with your younger one. Awful news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Curtis.. Things are doing ok daughter wise. I think I will go back to Seattle here in a week or two to see how she is doin. The other daughter is having the time of her life.. No rules! lol

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

compass49 said:


> Carey,
> 
> I certainly enjoy reading your updates! It's awesome!
> 
> ...


lol I kinda seen that lol

I dont have wifi. I have a verizon card.. They charge me like 50 cents or a dollar a MB. So I just dont get on when up there.. Verizon was charging me roam time also.. I changed my plan so I dont get charged no more... Wish they had that for there internet service.. I need to pick up a wifi card sometime.

It was only 2180 miles from Elkhart but it seemed much farther.. Being the sun was setting at 1130 pm mtn time and risng at 530 am sure made me feel like I was defiantly out of the US.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Alrighty! Belly is full and ready to do some writin!

I was pretty impressed with Canada. Roads are pretty decent. They do not have interstates like we have. There interstates are accessable from side roads. They also run down into the cities. Some cities have like maybe 10 stoplights that you have to go thru. There highways reminded me of highway 287 from Amarillo, Tx. to Ft. Worth, Tx.. Very similar if any has travelled that stretch of highway.

For the huge amount of vastness up there, the roads are really excellent, as far as shapewise. There is a few spots that are extremely rough with huge rollers that really toss your rig around.. The suspension would do a full cycle thru these rollers.. So if your towing, make sure everything is strapped down well. But these rough spots were truly very few and for between. The roads are all asphalt and in pretty dang good shape for the most part.

I travelled from Portal, ND up to Regina, Sk, then to Saskatoon, Sk. then to Edmonton, Ab. then thru Grand Prairie, Ab. then to Dawson Creek, BC which is the start of the Alaskan Highway... Unfortunatly just when it started to get really scenic I had to stop and deliver my trailer in Fort Saint John, BC and then turn around and head back......... Bummer! lol

I called yesterday and one of the trailers the dealers is wanting real bad is setting in our yard.. I said Id take it to him also... So I am doing this trip all over again this weekend.

Fuel is almost right in line with us.. I fueled at the Flying J in Edmonton for about 4.70 a gallon... We now have to pay a lil extra cause our dollar isnt worth as much.

All of the bigger cities I went thru had high rise buildings and a city skyline.. That was kinda different because only our really big cities have a high rise skyline.. Cities like Saskatoon, and Regina had a sky line of high rise buildings.... Interesting.









This is Saskatchawan... Huge amounts of wheat fields.. The amount of wheat produced there has to rival what the US produces... Sask is miles and many miles of what you see here.. It will be green up there soon.









The Farmers were doin there thing everywhere you looked.. I love tractors so I really enjoyed seeing all the different monster 4wd tractors.









Again, many, many miles of wheatfields.. It would span horizon to horizon.









It started to get more treed in western Sask. Just before heading into Alberta.









Here I had crossed over into Alberta.. Getting more hills, but for the most part all small hills in this part of Alberta.. Trees were just begining to think about leafing out...









The next morning was a beautiful day. This was west of Edmonton.









I seen very few police.. The highways are to yourself... What a wierd feeling coming from the USA. Reminded me of taking a vacation back when I was a kid with my parents... Circa about 1973!

Got more so hang on!

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hundreds of miles of this! The vastness is just mind boggling... I personally loved it!!









I guess this is why its called Grand Prairie, Alberta... Huge, Huge prairie! It was actually into the horizon.









It was strange... Miles of brown trees, then out of the blue Id see sections of greenery starting, then back to miles of brown trees.









Didnt see any moose, but after seeing this sign was really wondering if they had yellow mooses up there.. lol There were many of these signs in western Alberta.









This was north of Dawson Creek, BC on the Alaskan Highway.. It was really getting beautiful.









Another.. This was about 10 miles south from where I delivered.. Like I said, just when it started getting really scenic, I had to turn around and head back!
Up here days are long.. I figured about 17 or so hours of daylight right now..

More to follow.
Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The Canadians have dealt with high fuel and shipping prices for years.. So what do they do... They allow trucks to weigh around 120k pounds.. This was a common site up there.. This is what we call a B train.. The rear trailer hinges on a none swinging extension axle that is a part of the front trailer.. Yea much like my hitch hog, lol... This creates a very secure double towing setup that is long and easy on bridges and roads..

Wheather we like it or not we will need to venture into what canada is doing to ease shipping costs.. There trucks haul 1/2 again more than ours.. They didnt do 80 mph on the highway.. Maybe a much safer 65.. BUT they were slower on hills... So I know for a fact that speed consious americans wouldnt like this setup... But we are gonna have to face what others are doing here soon... I have no answer, but this is what the smart people of canada have done to get a touch on shipping costs...









We do have a few NW states that allow a similar setup.. But they dont weigh this much.. I think they weigh around 100k, but I may be wrong.. The NW USA also had been using different methods of axles and wheels to allow more weight.. The rest of the USA needs to follow... We will prolly have to rebuild our bridges though, especially the ones in the eastern US..

It was a fun trip and Canada is not a place for a tired driver... I seen lots of crosses on the sides of the roads.. If you started falling asleep, you would just go to sleep and crash.. I ran mostly in the day, but did run into the dark till about 1 am heading back.. I made myself more aware of my tiredness up there.. There is so much traffic here that it is much harder to fall alseep versus Canada.

I cant wait to see more of Canada, especially further north, central BC and central Alberta..

They also have loads going to New Foundland, which is above Nova Scotia and is only accessable by ferry.. I will do one of those trips hear soon...

Anyway, for now, I better get some sleep.. Got to do another just like this one..

This one pays more than last to equal out the quick jump in fuel prices we have had... Thank god for that...!

Carey


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Carey Great Photos!!
Stay safe and godspeed!!
Ember


----------



## Bigbopper299 (Jul 3, 2007)

Carey,

It's always interesting hearing what others think of what we take for granted. Yea you will see lot's of crosses on the side of the roads here. Middle of nowhere on a divided highway you would think that they must be from falling asleep, or hitting animals. Dusk and/to dawn are the worst for wildlife venturing out to use the highway's as playgrounds. And with all the wide open spaces it's easy to see how they can think they are safe out there. If you get a chance to head up to Prince George that's a trip you should take. Quite the trip up there through the mountains.

Take care out there,
Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Carey

Thanks for the pics and the updates. I really enjoy reading them and updating my family on your travels. If you are ever in Ontario (GTA) please give me a call. I would love to see you even if it is only for a quick coffee. As you mentioned provinces are huge. You can drive all day and not leave Ontario. BC is very beautiful, if possible take the long route home









Thor


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sitting out here in North Dakota at a rest area.. I'm guessing a sustained wind of 30 with gusts to 50.. I am hauling a 40 foot 14000lb cyclone this trip.. I havent had any pucker up moments yet, but I know I'm getting close.. Its a NNW wind so pretty much hitting the right corner of the trailer in a big way.. I have been getting about 10mpg this trip so far... Been driving just 55mph. I used about 1/2 tank the last 50 miles.. lol blew that all to heck!

The weather says its supposed to die down just before sunset.. Thinkin I'll wait it out maybe.. The trees here at the rest area are pretty bent over right now, lol.

Rest areas: This is one thing Canada is lacking on.. They call there rest areas a wide spot with a trash barrel.. Some have a lil pull off area with 1 or 2 very rounchy port-I-potties.. That is really the only thing that I thought Canada needs to step up a bit on, rest areas.

The dealer had me break the seal on the doors and go in and check to see everything was secured well.. He said he got one a while back that the tv wasnt secured well.. He said the bill to fix everything was 3 grand.. Worse thing was waiting 2 months for parts..

He said the buyers will be camping in this unit this next weekend.. He said take good care of her, they are ansing at the bit to get this in there hands... The dealer is closed monday for some reason, but I wasnt planning on delivering till tues anyway Might be around noon tues now.. The wind is rocking my rig around so bad that Im having a hard time typing, lol... Think maybe I will set here a while... Poor buyer would have to wait a good 2 months for another if I wreck this thing... Company wouldnt be too happy as this is a loaded model, prolly about 90 grand...

ps now we are having dust storms.. guessing maybe 60+ gusts.

Carey


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Carey sound kind of hairy out there!! We are at the NE Spring Rally in Chocura New Hampshire. The weather for the weekend was predicted horrible!!, but the weather we're getting is perfect!! and the rally has been alot of fun. It's our first so we were a bit anxious, but for no reason!! 
Anyway hope your storm passes/passed quickly, and you are back on the road.
How are the girls?
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

ember said:


> Hey Carey sound kind of hairy out there!! We are at the NE Spring Rally in Chocura New Hampshire. The weather for the weekend was predicted horrible!!, but the weather we're getting is perfect!! and the rally has been alot of fun. It's our first so we were a bit anxious, but for no reason!!
> Anyway hope your storm passes/passed quickly, and you are back on the road.
> How are the girls?
> TTFN
> Ember


About 6pm mtn the wind started dieing down a bit.. I went ahead and drove to Jamestown,ND and got some 4.52 a gallon fuel (what a bargain!)and a shower.. By then it was getting dark and sure enough, just like the trusty weatherman said, (Im glad he was wrong for you, hehe) the windy totally died down.. I went ahead and cruised up to Minot, ND.. Got parked at a nice quiet spot for the night.

I'll stop by the walmart nearby in the morn and pack the cooler with goodies for my 4-5 day trip to the great north.

The wind is supposed to be over... I hate the wind the worst out of all the weather... Takes a trip where your getting decent mileage and totally ruins it.. This cummins can get 6 mpg in the wind if your not carefull.

I'm outa here till late next week... You guys have a good one!

Hope you all have fun at your rally there Ember.. I'm about ready to head home for a week.. Id like to get in some camping and a dirt bike ride myself.. Might do one more up here though.. I will have to sit down with the wife and see if we can swing me coming home on the next trip or in a week or two. I'm trying to save for the coming slowdown in July.. Wanting to go camping for at least two weeks then...

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thor said:


> Carey
> 
> Thanks for the pics and the updates. I really enjoy reading them and updating my family on your travels. If you are ever in Ontario (GTA) please give me a call. I would love to see you even if it is only for a quick coffee. As you mentioned provinces are huge. You can drive all day and not leave Ontario. BC is very beautiful, if possible take the long route home
> 
> ...


That would be awesome to meet you guys.. I wished I had the time to stop and do a quick meet with everyone.. Maybe after I get this truck going well, I can afford to take a lil more time here and there..

I'm still making lil mods and adjustments here and there to make this truck work well for me... Everytime I do just one mod goes a good couple hundred bucks.. I kinda figured it would be that way for the 1st 3 months or so..

Right now Im having to run real hard to pay for all the lil extras Im wanting, like amsoil bypass, exhaust, tires, new front wheel bearings, and a few other odds and ends. man it adds up quick... Trying to keep from charging anything, so I gotta run hard to have enough left for the mods and extras.

Been up around Barrie, Ont when I was trucking... I really would like to see the rest of Ontario though!

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

This thread is just full of win. I love reading these stories and Carey, you do a fantastic job of keeping the reader engaged. I just wanted you to know how much I (we) appreciate your writing about your adventures. I love the descriptions of those giant campers too lol. Those things would never fit where we go camping. Our dinky lil 23RS is a decent sized camper compared to what we see around the State Parks we go to. The biggest things we see are those big 'ole horse trailer/camper combo deals. The ranchers haul them into the State Parks for the weekend and ride horses through the canyons to relax and have fun. It's great to go down where they are at and just check out their setups. No hookups - just a water spigot. I will try to take some pictures this weekend as we are headed back.

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> This thread is just full of win. I love reading these stories and Carey, you do a fantastic job of keeping the reader engaged. I just wanted you to know how much I (we) appreciate your writing about your adventures. I love the descriptions of those giant campers too lol. Those things would never fit where we go camping. Our dinky lil 23RS is a decent sized camper compared to what we see around the State Parks we go to. The biggest things we see are those big 'ole horse trailer/camper combo deals. The ranchers haul them into the State Parks for the weekend and ride horses through the canyons to relax and have fun. It's great to go down where they are at and just check out their setups. No hookups - just a water spigot. I will try to take some pictures this weekend as we are headed back.
> 
> -CC


Hey Curtis!

Made it back to Indy. This trip all that brown in my pics was now green.. Its amazing what a 20 hour day of daylight can do to a tree ready to leaf out. I took a few pics and will post a couple tomorrow.

I had some big time winds coming back, so my mpg was bad.. Prolly cost me 100 bucks.

I thought next weekend was memorial day, lol..

I loose track of what day it is out here real easy..

Since I cant be home in time for Mem day, the wife and I figured might as well take another.. I'm off to Grand Prairie, Ab this trip.. Taking another 39 foot Cyclone. Pay is a buck 50 something now.. Find out tomorrow. Fuel is very close to what it costs in Canada.. Who'd ever guessed that!

I thought hard about taking a 32 foot bumper pull Cyclone to Kelowna, BC but decided since this trip is flat versus lots of mountains, Id do this one. Plus the dealer is really wanting this one.. These are called hot loads.

I got me a room here for tonight and tomorrow night. Need a rest, oil change and laundry done.. Plus I need to take off 34 hours to get my log book ready for another trip.

Better get some sleep or Ill end up sleeping all day in my room and get nothin done tomorrow.

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Carey - how is that trip going with that 39' Cyclone? I am looking forward to seeing more of your pictures. Give Crystal our best when you talk to her next.

Curtis


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

I love the updates and pictures as well - thanks for taking the time to share your adventures!


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Hey Carey,

Great pics, I've been to countries all around the world on deferent deployments but never driven across the boarder. Seeing the opennes makes me think we need to plan a long camping trip for a couple week summer vacation.

I know what you mean about the price of truck mods, haven't gotten my bypass yet but the 5" exhaust is on the way. I down loaded the latest Revo update for the Smarty, ran level one with the custom settings at a safe level. Filled up two days ago and hand calculated 19.9 mpg (lie-o-meter said 23.3) and that is all in town/country road driving. Not loaded down like your running but I'm hoping the mpg rise will be equal when pulling the Roo.

I'm going to experiment with heat wrap on the exhaust to see what it does as far as in cab noise.

The things your learning about your truck and passing along to us has really helped me in learning some new tricks. I searched both cummins forums I'm a member of and couldn't find anything about the front wheel bearing greasing trick. I'm still trying to figure that one out, not sure if mine being 4x4 makes a deference.

Our thoughts and prayers are with your oldest daughter, sometimes the human body can suprise the Dr's with the way it can heal itself and hopefully this is one of those times. I feel your pain with the younger, I have four DD's; oldest in her final year at UT with a solid life plan, two middle are leafs in the wind... no plan and no idea of why they need to have one, still molding the youngest and keeping our fingers crosed. I'm taking the youngest boy(aka The Destroyer) to the USMC recruiter, probably before he gets out of grade school (he might be to tuff for them though).

Stay safe out there.
Keep us up to date.

Dave


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Carey - how is that trip going with that 39' Cyclone? I am looking forward to seeing more of your pictures. Give Crystal our best when you talk to her next.
> 
> Curtis


Since I have a CDL they push every time for me to haul a 39 or 40 foot cyclone.. A CDL is needed to pull one. I have found that running 55mph gets me in the low 10 mpg range hauling those monsters.

I only get about 11 pulling the smaller units..

What kills me is wind.. If it goes above about 25mph winds my mpg drops to 7 or sometimes 8 mpg..

Thats the worst part..

The 3 axle 5ers pull way better than the 2 axle 5ers. Truthfully I feel safer pulling the cyclones versus the smaller 2 axle 5ers..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

advancedtel said:


> I love the updates and pictures as well - thanks for taking the time to share your adventures!


Your welcome! I have some new pics of the same area with green instead of brown.. I'll get em up when I get some free time.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

HTQM said:


> Hey Carey,
> 
> Great pics, I've been to countries all around the world on deferent deployments but never driven across the boarder. Seeing the opennes makes me think we need to plan a long camping trip for a couple week summer vacation.
> 
> ...


Yea Dave there is lots of stuff I have learned that Ive never seen talked about in forums either.

I have a 4x4 also, so this will work on yours also.

I have met about 5 or 6 guys in the last week with between 200k and 600k on gen 3 dodges.. All of the guys were pretty happy. Most all have had early and ongoing front end trouble.. Bearings, u-joints and ball joints.

I finally had my first lil ordeal with a trailer.

I picked up a 2009 Cyclone 3914 bound for Grand Prairie, Ab on sat morn.. Called the dealer. He said bring all 5! He said he was sold out of em and had customers wanting.. I said sorry but Ill sure have you one 1st thing tue morn.

Checked out the unit.. It looked just fine..

Hopped out onto the highway and up the 294 toll way thru Chicago.. Made it thru Rockford and decided to make my first stop since Elkhart in Beloit, Wi at that 1st rest area.. It had been 4 hours and the bladder was about full.. lol

Made a quick trip around the unit and was very surprised.... A shattered 3x4 window... Almost made me pee my pants.. lol

So anyway, call the boss, and he said said no biggie bud, just bring her back and we'll get it fixed tue morn.. He said he had 2 loads for emergency.. One to Decatur, Al and one to Chesapeak, Va..

I said I'll grab the Alabama, I cant spell chesapeak, better not go there! lol

Then I asked, what about the tolls, and all the miles? He said if it is decided that it was my fault I will have to pay all the miles, tolls and window out of my pocket.. I knew that, but figured I will never run into something so I wasnt worried.. Never guessed a window would just shatter for no reason.. Prolly was a rock from a truck, but who knows..

He said if it was a problem with the trailer, Heartland will pay everything..

So by this time tomorrow hopefully I know.. I spent about 40 bucks on tolls, and 210 in fuel, and I bet that window is 500 bucks.. Not the worst ordeal, but still a bummer....

We are resposible for the 1st 500 bucks.. If damage is done to the trailer and we cant catch the person who done it... All the miles to get the trailer back to the factory is on me..

This goes for all rv and boat hauling.. I knew that going in...

It will interesting to see how it pans out... Most likely I will have to pay for it all... Thats my luck, lol..

The oldest daughter is doing ok.. She has been fighting infection, she has spent about another week in the hospital, total.

Her job fired her cause she had been gone too long... Lawyer is already making an example out of them.. Wa. has some law against that..

The youngest daughter is using Crystal's mom, (her gramdma) to spoil her and and its working.. Long story there.. My wife is ready to sell everything and move.. Told her we will never sell our house in Colorado's very depressed housing market.. She said let the bank have it! Thats how bad she would like to move...

Needless to say my next trip is home after I get my Grand Prairie done..

I am setting at the walmart in Athens, Al now.

My delivery is just 15 mins down the road in Decatur, Al... Been raining about all day for the trip down.. I do know all the windows are still intact on this one.. lol

I have a 30 foot Forest River Cardinal model 5er in tow.. Seems like a nice lil trailer..

See yall.. I'll let ya know how my shattered window ordeal goes!

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Bummer Carey









How can they determine if it was a faulty window or not?
I hope things go your way on this one and that your daughter is better really soon








Safe travels on the road


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

skippershe said:


> Bummer Carey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The units are sealed at the fatcory.. The screen was still there and the blinds were tightly closed.. I think there is a tv on a swing mount about right there.. I couldnt see in there..

Hoping the tv hit the window.. There is like 2 or 3 tv's spread out in that model.. I think one was right around that window.. Hoping that was it..

A couple old drivers looked at it and said, I bet they replace the window no charge.. But they said the miles are prolly on you...

The roads from Elkhart to Beloit, Wi are some of the worst potholed and rough roads in the USA.. No lie there.. They are horible.. The 294 in Chi town in under constrution.. It has many off camber spots that throws the trailer side to side horribly..

We had one 3 axle trailer loose its rear axle the other day going up this route. Something came apart and the axle continued under the trailer.. Blame there, is on the frame and axle maker... Not heartland on that one.. Seen a semi blow 4 tires the other day after it hit a pot hole on I94 in Indiana.

Roads are embarisingly horrible.. Something that shouldnt be seen in the USA..

One thing I do know if the trailer survives that the rest of the trip is a piece of cake no matter where the destination is...

This is a tough biz for the most part.. The responsibilty is too much for most.. Takes a crazy person to do it.. Us drivers guard these things with our lives.. Our families will suffer if we dont. This generally works well.. A window breaking is just something that goes with the territory.. Rarely happens..

I pay no income tax... This is one reason.. lol Prolly just another write off..

My boss thinks we are about 3 weeks behind on the fuel surcharge right now... That rainy day fund Ember told me about is not there right now... The fuel companies are getting it.. We are getting paid on fuel prices of about 4.10... Fuel is 4.60 cheapest right now.. I am losing 50 cents a gallon right now..

If fuel quits going up so fast the companies will catch up pretty quick.. If fuel keeps up at this weekly rate we all will go broke in no time..

Tough times out there.. Did not need this window ordeal right now.

Carey

We run this way because thats the way we are dispatched.. Shortest.. I may start running I80 to I39..


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh yea Dave.. I bet camping in Nothern Alberta and Northern BC is unmatched.. I'm thinkin this might be a reason a camper and a big one at that is parked in front of almost every canadian's home up there..

From what I see they are truly camping in some of the quietest and remote places in North America.. I say they are very lucky and I'm jealous!

The dirt bike riding and atv riding would just be awesome up there!

There are trees for literally hundreds and hundreds of miles.. Its just amazing!

I know it gets cold, but I bet the cool summers more than make up for it.. Yea I love it up there.. I will visit and camp up there someday...

If someone wants to truly get away this area will get you away from it!

Carey


----------



## Bigbopper299 (Jul 3, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Oh yea Dave.. I bet camping in Nothern Alberta and Northern BC is unmatched.. I'm thinkin this might be a reason a camper and a big one at that is parked in front of almost every canadian's home up there..
> 
> From what I see they are truly camping in some of the quietest and remote places in North America.. I say they are very lucky and I'm jealous!
> 
> ...


SShhhhhhhhhhhhhh............









Well now you've done it!!!!!! How am I going to get a good camping site now???? LOL!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Bigbopper299 said:


> Oh yea Dave.. I bet camping in Nothern Alberta and Northern BC is unmatched.. I'm thinkin this might be a reason a camper and a big one at that is parked in front of almost every canadian's home up there..
> 
> From what I see they are truly camping in some of the quietest and remote places in North America.. I say they are very lucky and I'm jealous!
> 
> ...


SShhhhhhhhhhhhhh............









Well now you've done it!!!!!! How am I going to get a good camping site now???? LOL!!!
[/quote]

lol sorry... yea my big mouth...

You know if someone from the US is willing to drive that far for a lil campin in the real woods I think they deserve it! <wink> lol


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Got back from beautiful Alabama last night.. My canadian cyclone wasnt going to be ready till this afternoon, so I grabbed a lil short one to Slinger, Wi.. It was a beautiful day in Chicagoland today.. Perfect clear sky's.. I decided I would run up 94 today. This takes you right thru the Chi town Skyline.. All I can say is Chicago's high rise skyline is pretty much one of the best in my book, especially with clear sky's behind the buildings...

If I grab onto my Cyclone now that would put me into Grand Prairie on Sat night... Then I would have to spend the day sunday goofin around.. So I asked the boss if he had any more short trips.. He said, yep! Rockwood, Tn. A Heartland Razor 32 foot toy hauler.. I said cool, I will deliver it fri moen and leave for Canada on Saturday...

I have been noticing a huge heavy duty trailer coming in to the yard every now and then.. Its brand name is Marathon. I guess they are built by a small speciallty company around Goshen. They are 42 foot bumper pulls, with 2 or 3 huge slideouts... They have a 10 or 12 inch frame and use a pintle hook to hook onto the truck..

They can only be towed by an MDT truck.. I bet the tongue weight is 5000 lbs.. They use a semi landing gear, just one.

Come to find out these beauties are movie star trailers. They stay in them, and also have units just for make up.. They also have units that are sleeper units for the crew.. I guess there are several hundred in LA and a big group of them in Virginia... Our company moves them around to different movie shoots..

By the time I got my Razor all hooked up it was dark.. The next time Im in during the day I will shoot a couple pics.. I guess they sell for around 100k and as you can imagine have real cherry wood, with marble and leather... I sure would like to see inside one...

A 42 foot 20000lb bumper pull would sure be something to tow I bet!

Always something new around here.. Heartland has a new low price line they are intro'ing..

Wont say nothing yet.

Carey


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Made it thru Rockford and decided to make my first stop since Elkhart in Beloit, Wi at that 1st rest area..


You were only about 15 minutes from my home when you made that stop. If you are ever in need of a break in the area again, my grill is just flick away from being hot and my frig is always full of COLD beer!! Keep the stories coming, I love to read the adventures.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Carey,
Glad to hear your daughter is doing ok. Sounds like she's a scrapper just like her dad! 
The window on top of fuel prices suck. But we are paying $5 for diesel here in Vermont already. Have been since the weekend. But like you for the most part we are able to write it off. We put an auxilary tank in the truck, so we can take advantage of a good price when/if we see it.
Anyway,,, stay safe and keep writing.
TTFN
Ember


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> The units are sealed at the fatcory.. The screen was still there and the blinds were tightly closed.. I think there is a tv on a swing mount about right there.. I couldnt see in there..
> 
> Hoping the tv hit the window.. There is like 2 or 3 tv's spread out in that model.. I think one was right around that window.. Hoping that was it..


Wow. That sucks. Do you not have a key to get into the trailer? I would have thought that you would need access to the inside in case of emergencies or for border crossings.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

muddy tires said:


> The units are sealed at the fatcory.. The screen was still there and the blinds were tightly closed.. I think there is a tv on a swing mount about right there.. I couldnt see in there..
> 
> Hoping the tv hit the window.. There is like 2 or 3 tv's spread out in that model.. I think one was right around that window.. Hoping that was it..


Wow. That sucks. Do you not have a key to get into the trailer? I would have thought that you would need access to the inside in case of emergencies or for border crossings.
[/quote]

I do have a key in a sealed envelope. The trailers are sealed with a special breakaway tape, and stickers on all locks. There is now way to remove the sticker without the dealer knowing.

Canada never checks the inside of the trailer.. Yes I feel that is odd. I cross the canadian border in under 1 minute. I have a CDL which must be on some sort of data base. Thats all they seem to want.

The most important thing Canada wants is to see the duty paid document for the trailer. They record that I have some tobacco and away I go.

Saskatchewan only allows 50 gallons in my aux. fuel tank. 300 dollar fine 1 st time and 10,000 dollar fine 2nd time. Jail 3rd time.. So I make sure I only have 50 gallons. Canada wants the tax paid on fuel. I can barely make it to the Flying J in Edmonton where fuel is cheaper. Last trip it was 1.224 a liter which is like 4.70 a gallon.

I have been home since sat night. I changed all the fluids to Amsoil, changed the right wheel bearing. and some other odds and ends.

Im pulling a Forest River Wildcat 30LOFT 5er. I havent had the time to check out the loft feature of this model..

I am delivering it tomorrow in Denver and heading for Indy. In 2 weeks the factories are shutting down for 2 weeks. So I will be getting some time offf soon. Figured I better pull a few more before the shut down.

So I only had about 2 1/2 days off and have been super busy.. I have a bunch of pics I'd like to post but I just dont have the time right now.

Been getting many calls about my Hitch Hog. I have some work to do when I get back here in a couple weeks with the Hog. Curtis you are no.1..

Its starting to get slower which is normal as most dealers have there inventories full right now, and RV sales are down to boot. I can tell you very soon they will be offering big incentives to sell RV's. Sales are DOWN

Take Care All!
Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

ember said:


> Hi Carey,
> Glad to hear your daughter is doing ok. Sounds like she's a scrapper just like her dad!
> The window on top of fuel prices suck. But we are paying $5 for diesel here in Vermont already. Have been since the weekend. But like you for the most part we are able to write it off. We put an auxilary tank in the truck, so we can take advantage of a good price when/if we see it.
> Anyway,,, stay safe and keep writing.
> ...


I have been finding fuel in the 4.50 range still but it is getting harder to find. Feel sorry for ya. That part of the country is way high. Try gas buddy.com. If you have an aux tank its worth the drive to find it cheaper somewhere.

Take Care Ember,
Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh Yea. They have some 40 foot Cyclones bound for Alaska.. Been debating if I wanna haul a 40 foot 14000lb 5er that far..

That would be a long trip up the Alaska Hwy with one of those..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

H2oSprayer said:


> Made it thru Rockford and decided to make my first stop since Elkhart in Beloit, Wi at that 1st rest area..


You were only about 15 minutes from my home when you made that stop. If you are ever in need of a break in the area again, my grill is just flick away from being hot and my frig is always full of COLD beer!! Keep the stories coming, I love to read the adventures.
[/quote]

Man I'd love to stop by sometime.. I run thru there often. Gonna have to pm ya and get together.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Boss called this morn and ask if I could pick one up and bring it to Elkhart. I said heck yea! So I delivered my Wildcat today and headed for whichita ks. Pick up in the morn.. That will about pay the truck payment.. I like free truck payments..

Very humid here. Think I run the truck tonight and sleep in the coolness of a/c. There was lots of thunderstorms tonight.. Well lots of lightning and little rain.. The sky was continually lit up for several hours.. It was beautiful! Tornado watches too, but didnt see any...

Very windy also. I for one always enjoy crossing Ks. in summer because of the weather.. I love thunderstorms! I get to always see them in Ks..Very cool!

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Carey - thanks for the additional updates - I saw where a Tornado ripped through Manhattan which is quite a long ways from Wichita but my sister in law lives there. It missed them luckily. My brother and his family live in Wichita. Dad lives in Overland Park (suburb of KC). I get to visit Kansas regularly lol. I am looking forward to getting together with you about the Hog! You just let me know when a good time is and we will meet you at a campsite somewhere and get it going. We will be camping this weekend at Caprock Canyons then I think we are free until the week of June 30th when we will be traveling around Texas then going to the Texas Rally in Burleson.

How is the Dodge holding up? Did the air bags get rid of some of that "lightness" feeling in the front end? Any more close encounters with the deer? I do appreciate your having posted pictures of your hauling across Canada. They were just awesome. Sure do hope things continue to go well for you and your oldest has our best wishes for a continued recovery.

Curtis


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Carey,

I was wondering if you get any news about the broken window yet? 
Has anything been determined??

Safe travels to you


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Carey good to hear from you again!! I've been wondering what was happening on the road. We've been super busy with landscaping, so haven't spent as much time on computer (plus Dr. gave me Rx to sleep!! I feel better, but cuts into 'puter time







) 
Hope you get a trailer to run East sometime.
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Carey - thanks for the additional updates - I saw where a Tornado ripped through Manhattan which is quite a long ways from Wichita but my sister in law lives there. It missed them luckily. My brother and his family live in Wichita. Dad lives in Overland Park (suburb of KC). I get to visit Kansas regularly lol. I am looking forward to getting together with you about the Hog! You just let me know when a good time is and we will meet you at a campsite somewhere and get it going. We will be camping this weekend at Caprock Canyons then I think we are free until the week of June 30th when we will be traveling around Texas then going to the Texas Rally in Burleson.
> 
> How is the Dodge holding up? Did the air bags get rid of some of that "lightness" feeling in the front end? Any more close encounters with the deer? I do appreciate your having posted pictures of your hauling across Canada. They were just awesome. Sure do hope things continue to go well for you and your oldest has our best wishes for a continued recovery.
> 
> Curtis


Hey Curtis.. I will have some time off the 1st part of July, so finally I will be able to meet up with ya.. I'll keep ya posted, k!

Misssed out on the Tornados.. Just had lots of wind..

Came down I 57 in Illinois today.. Just south of I 80, I 57 was down to 1 lane.. Tornado went thru and tore up some buildings.. Looked like it had ripped apart a very tall electric erection lines.. You know the big ones.. They had cranes out fixing them.

I picked up the unit going back.. I think a tree had fallen on it.. The roof was damaged. The dealer had put plywood up there to keep it dry.. Took it back to the factory for repairs..

That was a long day yesterday.. Picked up at 9am mtn time and got to Elkhart at 2 am.. 800 miles, 55 mph.. Was worried the plywood would come off the roof the whole trip.. The winds were horrible.. Made it safe and sound..

Slept till 10 while idleing in the coolness of ac.. Humidity was bad and still is. Wimpy dry weather Colorado boy cant handle it... Gotta have ac, lol

Anyway I picked up a 33 foot Big Horn goinf to Farina, Il. Needed a shorty as my next trailer wont be ready till tomorrow morn.. Farina is just a few miles from where I grew up as a kid. Olney, Il. I havent been there since 1980.. I am going to drive thru my old home town in the morn on the way back tomorrow.. That will be cool..!

Then tomorrow I am picking up a Cyclone bound for Chilliwack, BC again.. Thats cool as I will get to go see my daughter and grand daugheter about next tue and wed.

Then I am going to try and do 1 or maybe 2 more.. Heartland has about 300 sitting in there yard awaiting payment from the dealers.. Prolly most of them will be released next week, so I bet I can do 1 more.

Sitting in Effingham, Il tonight.. Its 83 out there and about 60 in here.. lol

The truck has been running great with few issues. I have 76500 miles on her now.. I finally changed everything to amsoil.. They were out of the bypass kit so they deleted that from my order, so I will order that again.. So I will change this oil at 25k and work on extending that when I finally get the bypass kit.

The air bags help alot.. But pulling those huge cyclones still gives a pretty rough ride.. But hey, when I pull those I am approaching 5000 lbs in the bed of my dually.. Air bags cant totally fix that.. Been thinking about adding a pair of 8 inch bags like I use on my hog instead of these 5 inch bags that came with the air bag kit... That'd fix er!

I will let you know when I get some time off... Worst case is I will load up a hog in the Corolla and meet ya in New Mexico somewhere...

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

ember said:


> Hey Carey good to hear from you again!! I've been wondering what was happening on the road. We've been super busy with landscaping, so haven't spent as much time on computer (plus Dr. gave me Rx to sleep!! I feel better, but cuts into 'puter time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have had plenty going east.. Im saving that till fall.. The hunidity just kills me, lol.. I am going to get some going your way, as I would love to be up in the change of color time.. They seem to have alot going into Nova Scotia, and on up into New Foundland.. I would love to do some of those when it gets cooler..

Speaking of, been hearing its been real hot up your way.. Hope your staying cool..

Been laying down tons of miles so I have been busy also..

Get to go see the daughter on this next trip.. That sure will be cool.. Will let ya know how she's doin..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

skippershe said:


> Hi Carey,
> 
> I was wondering if you get any news about the broken window yet?
> Has anything been determined??
> ...


Hey Dawn! Again congrats on the new position here!! Bet you are having fun!

They covered the window, so didnt have to pay for that. I did have to eat the miles and tolls.. Plus I ended up doing some shorties(trips) so i lost some more there also..

The broken window blame couldnt be pinned know where.. They covered 1/2 I covered 1/2... Guess thats fair..

I figured I lost about 500 or so.. Not much I can do about that.. The back haul I done made up for that, so in essence my truck payment wasnt really free.. lol

Its all a big mess in this biz, but stupid me still loves it.. lol

I know I have been making about 13-14k a month gross.. Whenever I need to pay bills the money has been there. lol These next 2 weeks will actually pay most everything for July, so if I get back to work by July 20th. I should be able to keep everything paid for August..

Its a juggling act but to be honest, I love doing this a ton more than driving a semi.. Guess its worth it.. I just feel totally free doing this.. Prolly wont feel that way when something big breaks on the truck, but I keep learning more daily. I am a pretty good mechanic so I still aint scared about that..

Carey


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Hey Carey good to hear from you again!! I've been wondering what was happening on the road. We've been super busy with landscaping, so haven't spent as much time on computer (plus Dr. gave me Rx to sleep!! I feel better, but cuts into 'puter time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have had plenty going east.. Im saving that till fall.. The hunidity just kills me, lol.. I am going to get some going your way, as I would love to be up in the change of color time.. They seem to have alot going into Nova Scotia, and on up into New Foundland.. I would love to do some of those when it gets cooler..

Speaking of, been hearing its been real hot up your way.. Hope your staying cool..

Been laying down tons of miles so I have been busy also..

Get to go see the daughter on this next trip.. That sure will be cool.. Will let ya know how she's doin..

Carey
[/quote]

Humidity and temps were ridiculous here for the weekend and beginning of the week, but a storm blew through on Tues afternoon brought the temps down and caused a little damage around, trees down but, we lose a few trees here now whenever the wind blows due to all the ones that were damaged in the icestorm, back 10 years ago. No injuries except one womand (bumps and bruises) whose little car got blown off the road into a swamp. Sort of funny if you think about it. 
I had a feeling you'd be waiting for fall for an eastern run just for the beauty. Our best color here in VT is the last week in Sept to peak in the first couple of weeks in October. The color can vary alot in just a few miles. My dad's place in NE VT is almost always peak betweeen the October 1 +3, but over here in the islands we will be later by 2-3 weeks. 
I envy you getting to see your daughter so often these last few months. I've sure been missing Frank these last few days. His wife spent most of last week in the hospital. She went in because she was having trouble urinating, and they ended up telling her she may need a pacemaker????? at 21??? and how do you make THAT leap?? Anyway would sure love to give them both a hug.

Well guess I'd better get to planting, or it'll be another day gone and too little done.

Stay safe, and godspeed!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....I was just wondering how you were doing these days







.......I so enjoy reading your posts! Thank you again!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Crismon4 said:


> ....I was just wondering how you were doing these days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sitting here in Sumner, Wa at my daughters house.. I see you are from Washington also.. I delivered my Cyclone today in Chilliwack, BC. I slept in Bellingham last night, it was a bit brisk when I woke this morn.... The cool air up here feels great... Sure beats humid Indiana. I had a decent trip with a few slowdowns. I 94 around Madison was closed. Had to make a long detour around it. I also had tornado warnings and severe t storms in western Mn, and around Fargo on Saturday.. Cant believe your fuel prices up here! I filled in Butte, Mt. for 4.49 a gallon. I'm hoping to make it back there to get some more of that so called cheap fuel.

I will be leaving Seattle tomorrow Aft. Will be picking up another on Saturday in Indiana. I seen a new 2009 Outback on the trip.. It had a totally new look.

I will make a new thread with some pics here in a min.

Take Care! Love your cool and fresh feeling air up here!

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

ember said:


> Hey Carey good to hear from you again!! I've been wondering what was happening on the road. We've been super busy with landscaping, so haven't spent as much time on computer (plus Dr. gave me Rx to sleep!! I feel better, but cuts into 'puter time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have had plenty going east.. Im saving that till fall.. The hunidity just kills me, lol.. I am going to get some going your way, as I would love to be up in the change of color time.. They seem to have alot going into Nova Scotia, and on up into New Foundland.. I would love to do some of those when it gets cooler..

Speaking of, been hearing its been real hot up your way.. Hope your staying cool..

Been laying down tons of miles so I have been busy also..

Get to go see the daughter on this next trip.. That sure will be cool.. Will let ya know how she's doin..

Carey
[/quote]

Humidity and temps were ridiculous here for the weekend and beginning of the week, but a storm blew through on Tues afternoon brought the temps down and caused a little damage around, trees down but, we lose a few trees here now whenever the wind blows due to all the ones that were damaged in the icestorm, back 10 years ago. No injuries except one womand (bumps and bruises) whose little car got blown off the road into a swamp. Sort of funny if you think about it. 
I had a feeling you'd be waiting for fall for an eastern run just for the beauty. Our best color here in VT is the last week in Sept to peak in the first couple of weeks in October. The color can vary alot in just a few miles. My dad's place in NE VT is almost always peak betweeen the October 1 +3, but over here in the islands we will be later by 2-3 weeks. 
I envy you getting to see your daughter so often these last few months. I've sure been missing Frank these last few days. His wife spent most of last week in the hospital. She went in because she was having trouble urinating, and they ended up telling her she may need a pacemaker????? at 21??? and how do you make THAT leap?? Anyway would sure love to give them both a hug.

Well guess I'd better get to planting, or it'll be another day gone and too little done.

Stay safe, and godspeed!!
TTFN
Ember
[/quote]

All I can say is I sure hope she is ok.. Yea, agree.. Surely there is something else that can be done...

Got out of the heat for a few days.. By the time I made it to Wisconsin Dells, Wi. I was out of the heat.. Didnt have to idle at night the whole way up to Seattle.. That is one reason I love running the Northwest in summer... Cool weather! The cool air has been wonderful!

Sadly I have to head back tomorrow... Need to pull one or two more before taking some time off...

I was able to keep my fuel costs down decent. 4.49 in Indiana. 4.57 in Fargo, and 4.49 in Butte, Mt. Hoping I have enough fuel to get back to Butte.. Fuel here in the Seattle area is a good deal at 4.99.. Many stations are over 5 bucks..

See ya Ember. Stay cool!

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Here are some random pics.









A hazy afternoon in upper Saskatchewan.









The Terry Badlands. Terry, Montana.









The badlands. Western North Dakota.









42 foot, 20,000lb movie star make up or sleeping trailer.. Cost is around 100k new.









Has solid cherry wood, real marble and leather interior. Sllep number beds also, from my understanding.









Northern Alberta Canada, dressed in green. Beautiful!









Awesome Lake Couer D Alane, Idaho.









The Grand Columbia River @ I90. Washington State.

Thats all for now.

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Carey, thanks again for the pictures. Seeing stuff like this reminds me of what I want to do when momma and I retire. Beautiful scenery and I'd love to be able to see that stuff myself. It kinda makes me laugh thinking that most of those pics were taken with the roar of a 5.9 Cummins in the background! The pictures and stories are very inspiring. Good to hear the truck is running well and you got Amsoil everywhere. Did the bypass filter ever come in?

FYI - I will be at the Texas Rally the first week of July - returning July 8th. I can take an extra day off sometime and we can pull up to New Mexico and meet you somewhere but we are tied up around July 1st already.

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Carey, thanks again for the pictures. Seeing stuff like this reminds me of what I want to do when momma and I retire. Beautiful scenery and I'd love to be able to see that stuff myself. It kinda makes me laugh thinking that most of those pics were taken with the roar of a 5.9 Cummins in the background! The pictures and stories are very inspiring. Good to hear the truck is running well and you got Amsoil everywhere. Did the bypass filter ever come in?
> 
> FYI - I will be at the Texas Rally the first week of July - returning July 8th. I can take an extra day off sometime and we can pull up to New Mexico and meet you somewhere but we are tied up around July 1st already.
> 
> -CC


ok cool, I will chat with ya soon.. Dont really know nothin right now.

I dont know if western montana has moose or not..

I left Seattle last wed evening and made it to missoula. About 50 miles west of missoula I could have sworn I seen a moose standing beside the highway. It was taller than an elk.. Had reddish hair..

Might have been seeing things as it was late and Im known for seeing strange things late at night, lol

Havent hit any deer yet with the bumper.. Had some very close calls lately. I have about 50k miles since the last. I should be hitting one soon.. I have hit one about every 50-75k throughout my career.

Setting in Pasco, Wa tonight.. Del in the morn. I know this area is doxie's and map guys country.. I have to get back for one more as the factory shuts down on fri for 2 weeks. I will be back fri morn just in time for one more.. Sure would love to meet ya!

My truck will have 82k miles very soon.. Buy the time Im back in Indy it will be pushing 84k miles.. The truck has been running awesome.. One lil problem.. When the engine is hot, it takes a couple tries to get it to restart... Best fix there, just let her run.. Will figure it out when I get home.

Thinking about inventing a rack that could be mounted on the roof when I pull a trailer, then placed on the bed rails when empty.. That way I could haul some LTL freight on my back hauls..

Also been pondering on making a rack above the roof and keeping a 6 by 10 two axle trailer up there.. Then when empty I could set it on the ground and haul a piece of freight on my return trip..

Neither idea has been ventured in this biz... Many guys would love to have the option to haul something back.. Only knowone has invented it yet...

Yea the gears are turnin in my head, lol

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Amsoil has a new model that they want me to use.. I guess it has bigger hoses to filter even more oil in a bypass fashion.. Will figure it out soon when I get home.









Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Young moose about 30 miles from the Idaho - Montana border and walking through my camp site on the Coeur d' Alene river. So the answer is yes, there are actually lots of moose in the bitter root mountains.


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

> Thinking about inventing a rack that could be mounted on the roof when I pull a trailer, then placed on the bed rails when empty.. That way I could haul some LTL freight on my back hauls..
> 
> Also been pondering on making a rack above the roof and keeping a 6 by 10 two axle trailer up there.. Then when empty I could set it on the ground and haul a piece of freight on my return trip..
> 
> ...


One idea comes to mind.......

Once upon a time I used to have a U-Haul franchise. The territory mangers drove trucks that had a ramp and winch system that would allow them to winch tailers up and onto the truck- over the cab. The trucks were F250's or 350's. This allowed them to transfer trailers around Ontario. Probably 4 to 5 (depending on size) including the one in tow. I'll keep my eyes peeled for one of these trucks on the road and snap a picture for you.

Now keep in mind that the ramps were fixed in place. I don't see why you wouldn't be able to make a ramp system that could be taken apart when you're hauling a fiver.

I think that you might also be able to put a pop-up on top and have a bumper tow TT behind. Would they pay you more for multiple trailers?


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

We live within 30 miles of Missoula and there are moose around here in lots of places. 50 miles west of Missoula,as you mentioned, would be a very likely area to see a moose. Really enjoy reading your posts. Hope you can keep them coming frequently. also hope your idea for the rack for back hauling freight works out to your advantage.









Dallas


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow! Awesome pic Andy! Thanks man!

Guess that sums it up, lol 2 of ya said yep, moose in Mt. The one I seen was very tall. I can sure see why people could easilly be killed if you hit one.. The thing would come right thru the windshield.. Beautiful animal though.. Other than seeing a few in Yellowstone park back when I was a kid, this is the 1st I have ever seen..

Will be more aware when in Id, and Mt. Thanks for your input guys. Helps me!

One the rack.. I am working on coming up with a steel/wood deck that is light and can be broken down into 4 pieces. That way I could store it all above the roof, and not have to hang it over the hood.

I checked into a rack for a trailer.. It would be too heavy. This can only weigh 1000lbs. If it weighs more I will be over weight when I pull Cyclones. My liscenced allowance is 26k lbs. If I go over that I will have to start paying fuel tax and get apportioned plates..

I weighed my truck in Butte the other night... 9940lbs with me in it and full of fuel.. So I cant weigh more than 11k empty.

I guess getting 18mpg is really excellent for a 10000lb truck, uh?

I will prolly start using my hitch hog to help me when I haul back hauls.. I could weigh 19900lbs if I used my hog. So I could prolly haul about 8000lbs on back hauls. And yes this would be fully legal. 6000lbs on steers, 11400 on drive tires, and 2500 on the hog tires. They go by tire ratings.

I got a fun trip coming up.. Parksville, BC. Its on Vancouver Island. I will ride a ferry over to Victoria, BC.. They pay for the ferry ride. I guess its expensive.. Stopped and got 500 bucks cash to have plenty of money for the ferry ride. Im taking a 29 foot Heartland Sundance up there.

I'm sitting back here in Elkhart. Its only about 72 degrees out there.. Pretty sticky though. Will try sleeping without the truck running..

I am going to try and continue running NW as much as possible.. I can run most all the way and shut the truck off when Im sleeping. Since fuel is so high I will try to stay up in the northern tier all summer.

Plus I can stay with my daughter when finding backhauls with for my deck.

Im making enough to pay the bills, but not much more right now.. I pretty much have to run about 2000 loaded miles a week to keep everything up with these fuel prices. I can see if I have a major break down or would like to take a week off every month I have to start back hauling to do it. Im getting enough on the fuel.. Its everything else thats hurting same as all of us.. Everything just's costs so much more anymore.

My father in law had a great offer. He hauls cars coast to coast. His company has 1000 trucks.. He said if my truck ever breaks down for something major, just let him know.. He will get me the cheapest rate to have the truck hauled home.. Said it would be less than 1000 bucks from anywhere.. That way I could fix it myself, rather than having a shop charge me too much.. I told him thanks alot! Will prolly need him some day.

Looks like I am prolly heading home after this one.. I miss the wife, and sure need a dirt bike ride and some camping, lol

I need some new front tires, so Im getting some here in Elkhart in the morn before I leave.

Thanks for your thoughts all!

Got to be up at 5am colorado time.. Better get to bed..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Whoops.. Fold down campers only pay about 20-25 cents a mile.. Our company doesnt mess with em.. They generally are hauled on car haulers with winches to get em off.. They haul like 12 of em.. So they are getting decent money to haul em.. I see very few hauled in a single fashion. Pretty much full semi load only.

Carey


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Carey,
Good to hear things are still rolling along ok!! 
You know using your 'hitch-hog' not only allows you to do back hauls, but gets it a ton of exposure. Use it wisely, keep cards on you to pass out when someone asks about it, and possibly most importantly think positive!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I guess getting 18mpg is really excellent for a 10000lb truck, uh?
> 
> Carey


Great mpg number Carey, makes me think my 19.9 mpg back road/town isn't as good as I thought. An odd question for you, are you useing tow/haul mode even when unhooked from a 5er? I noticed an improvement in mine if I use that mode all of the time. Did you install that new Amsoil bypass kit? Haven't done mine yet.

The more I read your posts, the more I think about my post-military career. I enjoy driving and seeing deferent things. But, then again, you've kept us aware of the hardships.

Keep your britches between the ditches and the greasey side down
(sorry.. just installed my CB and couldn't help myself)

Best wishes to you and your family,
Dave


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Got my new front tires.. Found a General tire dealer. I had a brand new spare, so I was able to match it.. Only had to buy one tire. The rear tires will be up soon.. I will be running recapped/retreads on the rear. They are only about 75 each.. They are having great luck with them.. They have a remolding process, instead of a glue on tread.. The tire becomes almost new again using that method.

So I go in to get my paperwork and the dispatchers helper was in a furry.. lol He had given my trailers paperwork packet to another driver, and that driver had left hours ago.. That driver lived in Danville, Il. Said he was busy, and wouldnt meet me somewhere.. Said come and get your paperwork..

So my trip got lengthened by 225 miles.. They paid me to run down there and switch with that driver.. Then I had to fax the whole packet to Canadian customs, so they have me on file when I get there..

My mom and dad who live in Texas were visiting my 90 yr old grandma in Iowa.. Since I was in Danville, Il. it was now was shorter to run accross Iowa and accross South Dakota this trip..

So out of the blue I show up at her nursing home this morning and flip em all out! lol!

It was great to see everyone, got to see about 2/3rds of my whole family all in one afternoon..

I left when it got dark and made it to Sioux City, Ia..

I have about 1800 miles left, so I will do 600 a day and deliver on Wed morn..

My 2 weeks off got turned into a business trip to Las Cruces, NM on Friday, lol.. Meeting a guy about the Hog who will be using it in a unique fashion.. So when we get home we are packing the bikes in the Outback, with Hogs in the Pu bed and heading south.. Will be stopping there and Curtis's house in Lubbock, Tx..

My wife has been looking for riding areas in NM and TX. So we will still have fun. Will be sure to get campgrounds with a pool.. Bet it will be hot down there..

Hoping to have enough time to work on my deck/rack for my Duallie..Will see.. Might have to wait till next time..

I also have a guy wanting to do blue prints of the hog to start selling plans thru the site.. He is an old friend who just seen it. I told him if you want to do it, we will split it 50/50.. I will let him handle all that.. It just so happens I have been getting many requests for plans, so its kinda funny that he found my site and called me..

That also happened on Friday.. lol

Things sure change quick...

Man it was great seeing everyone... What an awesome day I had! My grandma almost fell out of her chair... Her mind is 20, but her body is just worn out.. She is very talkative and everyone who meets her loves her... She sure has stories.. What a cool lady she is.. I always love seeing her.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

HTQM said:


> I guess getting 18mpg is really excellent for a 10000lb truck, uh?
> 
> Carey


Great mpg number Carey, makes me think my 19.9 mpg back road/town isn't as good as I thought. An odd question for you, are you useing tow/haul mode even when unhooked from a 5er? I noticed an improvement in mine if I use that mode all of the time. Did you install that new Amsoil bypass kit? Haven't done mine yet.

The more I read your posts, the more I think about my post-military career. I enjoy driving and seeing deferent things. But, then again, you've kept us aware of the hardships.

Keep your britches between the ditches and the greasey side down
(sorry.. just installed my CB and couldn't help myself)

Best wishes to you and your family,
Dave
[/quote]

lol 
Breaker Breaker! 
Keep her on the fog line and out of the comedian! 
We got aligators on the zipper! 
There's bears in the bushes and they're shootin ya in the back!
Those bears are givin out driving awards at the 46 yarder!

There's a few for ya! lol Break Break!

I could write a book on trucker lingo.. lol

Your fuel mileage is excellent.. Bout as good as it gets.

My trans is a 6 speed manual, so I dont have tow haul.. It doesnt hurt nothing to use tow/haul all the time. If it helps your mileage keep it up... At this point all is worth trying.

Have fun with your new squaker boxer!

Carey


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Wow! Awesome pic Andy! Thanks man!
> 
> Guess that sums it up, lol 2 of ya said yep, moose in Mt. The one I seen was very tall. I can sure see why people could easilly be killed if you hit one.. The thing would come right thru the windshield.. Beautiful animal though.. Other than seeing a few in Yellowstone park back when I was a kid, this is the 1st I have ever seen..
> 
> ...


Those moose are sure not to be messed with. An adult bull can weigh up to 1,300 lbs plus in some areas of the country and stand over 7 feet tall with antlers spreading over 6 feet! The big rigs in these parts (Ontario) are pushing "Moose Bumpers" http://www.mikmak.net/moose-bumpers.asp. Same idea as your deer guard but much heavier.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

muddy tires said:


> Wow! Awesome pic Andy! Thanks man!
> 
> Guess that sums it up, lol 2 of ya said yep, moose in Mt. The one I seen was very tall. I can sure see why people could easilly be killed if you hit one.. The thing would come right thru the windshield.. Beautiful animal though.. Other than seeing a few in Yellowstone park back when I was a kid, this is the 1st I have ever seen..
> 
> ...


Those moose are sure not to be messed with. An adult bull can weigh up to 1,300 lbs plus in some areas of the country and stand over 7 feet tall with antlers spreading over 6 feet! The big rigs in these parts (Ontario) are pushing "Moose Bumpers" http://www.mikmak.net/moose-bumpers.asp. Same idea as your deer guard but much heavier.
[/quote]

The moose I seen in Montana was right up there in that 7 foot range. It was defiantly eye opening.

I made it home at about 4am this morn..

That trip to Parksville, BC. was the best one yet.. I rode the Tawwasson-Duke Point ferry. It was a 2 hour ride. I found out on Monday it was Canada Day on Tuesday. I quickly pulled over and got on BC Ferries web site and found that I could only get my truck and trailer on the last ride at 10:45 pm Tuesday. I made the reservations. The trip over cost 193.00 and back was 64.00. Glad that was paid for. Next time I go to Vancouver Island, I am taking an extra day to do some exploring further up the island..

To me Vancouver Island was just heaven.. What a beautiful place.

I left Seattle on July 3rd late and ran HWY 410 thru Mt. Rainer park.. There was many, many feet of snow up there at the top. Amazing! I seen several huge Elk up there.

I will post some pics here when I get a few mins..

I'm heading down to NM. and Tx. this next week for Hitch Hog Business and will spend the next week working on my truck.. The throw out bearing is making alot of noise... I think I may need to replace my clutch... 87,000 miles and the the Throw out bearing is shot... Thats kinda sad. I also will replace the front pinion seal.. Its leaking pretty good. Then working on building a deck for back hauls.. Man I will be busy the next 2 weeks.. I just may take 3 weeks off, lol.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Got back from my trip south.. It was a great trip.. If any are interested, there are new videos on my web site.

I got the clutch out today. 88,000 miles and she's done.










The clutch has been making a metalic groaning noise for a bit.. Knew something in the clutch had a problem.

Dodge and for that matter Ford and Chevy use these Dual Mass Clutches.. They are all junk! The springs in the secondary flywheel had collapsed and was making the secondary flywheel loose. The pressure plate fingers are bent about 1/2 inch out of square also.. This has ruined the throw out bearing.. Its all but to come apart.

Sure glad I tore into it.

Its amazing how much clutch material was in the bell housing too.










I ordered a new conversion clutch kit that makes it a single disc old style clutch. I ordered a new hydrolic system too, as the new clutch required that.

So 1100 bucks later and Im ready to put my new hopefully longer lasting clutch in..

Taking off the rest of this week and maybe another..

My 18 year old daughter called me tonight and said she met a 23 yr old sherrif. They have been dating for 6 days... She called me to tell me they are getting married.. lol

Guess we didnt teach her too well did we....

Even though she is my daughter I still had to laugh at her... She hung up on me...

Just had to vent a lil.......

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I also found out there are only a couple oem clutch makers in the entire world. LUK an Sachs make about 90% of em..

This isnt a Dodge thing. Ford and Chevy use the same MFR of Clutches.. LUK makes em all for our diesels.. So be ready if you have a manual tranny diesel and tow with it.. It wont make 100k. Everyone has told me I was lucky it made 88k. Most go before 50k.. How sad, you buy a new 40k truck to tow with and the clutch is as weak as a clutch in a 1/2 ton...

I'll post pics of the pretty shiney new clutch tomorrow night if it all goes well.

Carey


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Carey,
Regarding your daughter, at least he's a sheriff, not the opposite!!! Every cloud has a silver lining, sometimes it just takes a while to show what that is!! One of my cousins married a woman he met in a bar after 3 hours, and they have been married for years!! 
As a parent I understand you thinking you did something wrong, but sometimes after age 3 it's just not our fault!! 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Carey - glad you made it back to Canon City ok! That clutch looks nasty - much worse than the one I burned up in my Cuda a few years back. Sorry to hear about the troubles with it (and yer 18yr old...ugh). Sure do appreciate all the help last weekend - the rain you brought is just now starting to clear off. It has rained pretty much every day since Sunday including last night. This is definitely unusual for what we know as our dryyyy West Texas land. I am looking forward to seeing the pics of your new clutch setup and how that works.

We talked yesterday about taking a trip but as you know, I need to get some things done first. The bumpers are ordered and as soon as they get here, I will get them on. Still working on the rest.

Talk to you later!

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I kinda hit a wall.. I was hoping for some afternoon clouds.. No luck. Gotta be about 95 out there.. wimpy me gotta take a break! I got the flywheel installed, the clutch, the tranny, the transfer case, and the cross members.

Still need to do the driveshafts, the new hydro system, the shfter tower and all the interior parts.. About 2 hours.

On the daughter yea I agree at least he is decent. I just thought it was funny the way she called. Made me laugh.. Still does. Maybe I shouldnt feel that way but I do. Yea I know there is nothing we could have done different, but a parent always thinks that.. We dont care for him much, he's has a real smart attitude.. Cant really carry a conversation with him kind of guys. The wife met him last week and thought, she wont be with him very long.. lol guess we were wrong..









Here is the new flywheel.. Man its heavy. Got to be 75lbs. The flywheel adapts a clutch assembly from the earlier dodge cummins 6 speed, NV 4500 if I remember right. Seemed like a pretty nice piece.









Here is the new woven organic clutch disc. Its a heavy duty version.









The new 3400lb pressure plate. Because of that I have to install a new hydralic system, that is suppose to give a pedel feel close to what it had stock. I'll have to post a pic of that when I get it installed.









This is always a great site.. Seeing that tranny back in place.. From there on out its just a bolt together affair and she's done..

All that hard work in June made it so I could pay cash for this baby and still be just fine.. 
Carey


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Good update and pics of the clutch replacement, mine is an auto but I will definetly pass this info along to those who have a stick.

In one of the pics it appears the exhaust might be modified, hows that working out?

Be safe, keep us posted.
Dave


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Carey - glad you made it back to Canon City ok! That clutch looks nasty - much worse than the one I burned up in my Cuda a few years back. Sorry to hear about the troubles with it (and yer 18yr old...ugh). Sure do appreciate all the help last weekend - the rain you brought is just now starting to clear off. It has rained pretty much every day since Sunday including last night. This is definitely unusual for what we know as our dryyyy West Texas land. I am looking forward to seeing the pics of your new clutch setup and how that works.
> 
> We talked yesterday about taking a trip but as you know, I need to get some things done first. The bumpers are ordered and as soon as they get here, I will get them on. Still working on the rest.
> 
> ...


I kept thinking all week while I was in Las Cruces that all that rain surely had to head east sometime. Glad you guys got some..

Just call me if you have any questions, ok.

Yea I have a feeling if I done one more trip the clutch would have grenaded. Then it would have cost a good 2500 versus 1100.. Sure am glad I caught it!

It was a fun weekend with your family even though we worked most of it!

Will be back sometime to go back to Cagle's steak house.. They sure had great food!

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Dave, no I havent gotten to the exhaust yet.. Sure wanting to.. That dodge we worked on in Las Cruces had a MBRP exhaust.. I sure sounded great! Thinking about getting at least there muffler, and loosing the cat.

I fired her up tonight. It does now have a rattle at idle just like everyone said.. Its not too bad, and as soon as you pick up some rpms it goes away.

I have to replace the front pinion seal, so I cant drive it till I get that done. But at least I got it running and the clutch seems to work fine.. Just a bit stiffer than it was.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Since I'm sitting her relaxing I thought I'd post up a few pics of my last trip.. Parksville, BC. It was on Vancouver Island, so I had to ride the ferry from Vancouver, BC. It was called the Tsawwasson-Duke Point Ferry. You can go to BC Ferries.com and check out there service.. If any of you are up that way, this was one of the best ferry rides Ive had.. Most I have riden have been around Seattle and are pretty short. This one was 2 hours, which was just right! The cost for a 50 foot rig was $195, so you'd have to double that if you had a camper in tow.. The cost for just my Dually was $63. Which really wasnt bad I felt..

I have riden the Clipper out of Seattle to Victoria, BC and it was pretty rough as you have to cross the strait of Jaun de Fucca. The swells out there get up there over 10 foot pretty easy. Makes for a quezzy ride. It is also about 4 hours..

The Tsawwasson Ferry crossed the Georgia Strait and the water is much smoother.









I made the trip over on Canada Day so I could only get on the last ride, 10:45 pm.. This pic was taken after 10 pm pacific time.. Here I was heading out onto the Jetty to catch the boat ride.









They put me in the bottom with all the semi's.. There was 3 rows which held about 5 semi's each then the engines between another parking lot just like this one.. I was figuring weights and this boat had to weigh over 1000 tons.. I was thinkin if we sink, we will go down fast! lol It was incredible how much weight this boat could hold.









Another shot of the semi's.
I couldnt take anymore pics that night as it got dark. Not much to see but a few lights on the far away shores.

I arrived in Nanimoe(spelling) at about 1 am pac. I went ahead and drove to the dealer hoping to park out in front, and sure enough there was plenty of room.. Thanks google maps!

The next day was a bit hazy but still nice.









After delivering I shot a few pics on the way back to the ferry.. Vancouver Island has a range of snow capped peaks, which I dint know about.. They said they have great skiing there. I couldnt get a good clear pic of them though.









This was the best I could do for the snow capped peaks. Stupid powerlines! I couldnt get off on the shoulder cause there was none, lol, sorry









Getting close to the ferry.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

They had me in line for the 2nd floor this time, but they ended up running out of room.. Me and that Ford had to go back down to the semi deck..









Here we were leaving Duke Point and heading back to the main land.









Here was a shot of Nanimoe.. I should get up and get the map to spell it right, but I'm lazy tonight. Sorry.









This was looking south toward Victoria, which was like 140 km's away.









Steaming away under HUGE diesel power!









It wasnt long after we left and it got cloudy and hazy. I was begining to wonder if the sea would blend with the horizon/clouds. It was getting close.









It stayed this way for a good while.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

This was looking back on Vancouver Island. Here we were in the Muddy river which flows North and south in the Georgia Strait.. I met a couple headed over to a concert in Vancouver.. They told me all about it.. The water turned to mud, and then green, then went back to blue... Strange.









Another shot of some ranges.









Then it started to become sunny again. This was looking to the north.









Here was another shot.









My little Canon camera was zooming its hardest to get a close pic of this sail boat, lol









After leaving my daughters house in Seattle, I took hwy 410/412 cant remember over to yakima, wa. This takes you right beside Mt. Rainer. I hit fog, and with all the snow it was kinda a weird experience for the 3rd day in July.. lol My lil canon camera was having fits trying to capture this condition.. I left it on auto, should have put it on clouds. It would have helped.









Looking over the ledge at the top.. My trucks outside temp guage read 36 degrees.. Again, I was outside of the truck, but my camera just couldnt give it justice.

Well thats all folks till I get off my butt and go back to work! lol

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Awesome pics - thank you for the stories and updates! That is a heck of an adventure and sure does make me realize what it takes to get an RV delivered! That Sundance looked giant. How did the clutch install finish up? What was it you had to add to the interior? Would be a great to see some pics of that. How did that pinion seal change out go? Anytime you get back to this area we will head back to Cagle's. Just let us know! We are all always ready to go get a steak there (even Mary Alyce as I am sure you could tell...lol).

Curtis

PS - that trans flywheel/clutch/pressure plate assy is awesome looking. Dwarfs my setup in the A833 I run in my Cuda. I have an 8 bolt Hemi flywheel at the house - yours still is quite a bit larger than it even. Massive stuff - looks like it will take a beating! How long is the clutch in a setup like that supposed to last? 3200lbs? I sure hope that hydraulic system is solid!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The new hydro system came as a total new piece that is double the size that it use to be. That cost me $250. I took it on a good 25 mile drive today, and it worked pretty nice.. the clutch is much more big truck like now.. It is defiantly more on and off then it used to be. The pedel feel is a bit stiffer too, but not too much. There is now a pretty good tranny rattle when idling.. This is why they use a Dual Mass clutch.. To absorb the harmonics and gear rattles in the tranny.. So now my tranny sounds like a semi tranny.. it rattles pretty good..

I had to replace the shifter seal on the shifter tower, but nothing new in the interior..

The pinion seal went good.. so far it looks to be sealing.

To be honest I should have went with a dual disc organic clutch.. Both South Bend Clutch and Valair said it would be a good idea since I am grossing around 25-26k lbs with my truck. South Bend wanted 1800, and Valair wanted 1500 for that setup.. I felt 1100 dollars was my limit so I got the Valair heavy duty.. South Bend wanted 1300 for the same clutch..

Both Valair and South Bend buy there clutch parts thru Sachs and LUK.. They do not manufacture clutches.. They only rivet them together from parts.

South Bend has a big name and you have to pay for that.. Valair has built semi clutches for 20 years and has just recently got into the small diesel market.. I have had 2 or 3 new clutches in my semis over the years that were Valair.. They build a nice semi clutch.. Thay send out over 1000 a month.

So I figured since I new the Valair name I would try one.. They were 200 cheaper and this clutch is exactly the same as a South Bend.. Exactly the same parts.

But to answer your question, this clutch should last 100-150k.

I told both South Bend and Valair that if they wanted me to spend 15-1800 for a clutch kit, the throwout bearing better have a hose running thru a drilled hole in the bell housing so a guy could grease it..

The throwout bearing is the week link in these small diesels.. Since they arent greaseable they only last about 150k. Since Im gonna have to tear it down again in 150k whats the point in buying a 3-400k clutch..

They both said they will look into a greaseable throwout bearing. I have run semi clutches up around 1 million miles. But they only made it that far because they have a greaseable T/O bearing..

That Sundance had 3 slides. 2 opposed each other. One of those was a complete sliding kitchen. It had Corian counter tops. A 42 inch flat panel and surround sound. It was a very nice retirement type 5th wheel.

It was only 29 foot long, but weighed 11k empty.. It was pre sold and the customer ordered it with every option.. The Sundance line is Heartlands intermediate line.. The dealer told me it will never be towed.. They were towing it to a park where it will be permantly set up.. An Alberta couple bought it to vacation in there on Vancouver Island. They said 75% of there sales are permantely parked units there on the Island for the main landers to get away. They sell for about 40-50k there in Canada.

Next time we wont tell Mary Alyce we are going.. We'll surprise her!

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Well I finally got an exhaust on my truck.. It came factory with 4 inch and they said there was no real reason to replace it with bigger unless I was planning HP mods.

I had em kick out the cat and then installed a MBRP muffler.. It now roars pretty good while under a load.. Its not too loud in the cab, but I bet it is outside..

The new clutch has broken in now and seems to be working nicely.. It is much grabbier than the factory unit, but I'm now used to that. The truck seems to run easier now it seems, between the clutch and exhaust.. Will have to see if it helps my mpg's. The old clutch was slipping even though I prolly wasnt feeling it yet.

On my way to Alberta with this one.. I'm looking forward to some cool weather up there..

Sitting in Wisconsin Dells tonight, and plan to make fargo tomorrow.. Monday is Heritage Day in Alberta so I'm taking my time as I cant deliver till Tue morn.

The truck now has 94176 miles on it.. About time to say bye bye warranty..

Been seeing lots of Outbacks.. I know some of those are you guys so I always wave to em all.. lol

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Well that didnt take too long.. Got a promotion, lol

I was chosen out of about 150 drivers to haul RV's bound for RV shows this fall and winter. They pick about 20 of us every fall. I'm in the top 20...

I was told no more worries of no work if it gets real slow.. I will have more than I know what to do with.

The RV's going to show are must haves, and have to be delivered at an exact time so they can be staged in an order to be parked in the RV show..

Pretty nice compliment from them.

Hard work always pays off!

Carey

ps truck has 107125 miles now and is running great, knock on wood!


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Congratulations Carey. Keep up the good work.
I always enjoy reading your adventures and seeing the pictures

Lou


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm a bit late with my CONGRATS!, Carey but they are heartfelt never the less. I haven't posted in a while, but have been following your travels as I could. We've been camping with various members of my family almost every weekend, but will have to slow down a bit now, as apple season and fall foliage (foliage clean up in my line of work!







) pick up, but have a few weekends booked already. I'll use some long cold snowy days to read the whole thread from start to finish, like a book. I still think you should look for a publisher, or contact one of the rv mags. 
Anyway...
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Well that was the craziest week yet.. I left home thursday sept 4th and got home saturday night on the 13th.

Here was what I done.. Arrived in Elkhart on the 5th. PU one on the 6th for Houston. Delivered on the 8th.

Drove up to Tuckerman, Arkansas and stayed with an old lucky friend who just inherited a 27000 acre farm.. they mainly grow rice and soybeans.. Seen cotton mouths 6 feet long.. They have many poisinous snakes there.. He had a garden that was just awesome.. Brought home lots of his canning experiments.. lol. Learned alot about growing rice.. They have to do flooding in the fields for it to grow right. They had HUGE 15 inch wells with pumps.. They would shoot a 15 inch flow of water 4-6 feet in a straight line before the water would curve towards the ground to flood 1000 acre fields.

He made me some purple hulled peas that were very tasty.. Had a blast visiting with him.

Anyway I left on the 9th and arrived back in Elkhart on the 10th. Then p/u on the 10th for one bound to Sun City, Ca. (LA)

It had to be delivered on Friday the 12th..

I drove 2100 miles in exactly 48 hours.. Had a 28 foot Noth Trail Lite weight 5er.. Ran 65-70 the whole way.. Got 10 mpg avg.

Then drove home..

6785.7 miles in 8 days!

Yea stupid, Uh!

I have a huge list of work and honey do's at home.. I'm taking a week off to get everything ready for winter.

Putting new ball joiunts on my truck, along with a new belt, and prolly water pump. The truck has 116,565 miles now.. Seems to be running nice.

I have a bunch of pics I'll post up if I get any spare time this week..

Carey

ps went dirtbiking today.. Had a great time.. Seen lots of deer, and had temps in the 70's with beautiful crystal clear colorado skies.. The Aspens will be turning soon. Will have to try to take another trip in a few weeks.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

ember said:


> I'm a bit late with my CONGRATS!, Carey but they are heartfelt never the less. I haven't posted in a while, but have been following your travels as I could. We've been camping with various members of my family almost every weekend, but will have to slow down a bit now, as apple season and fall foliage (foliage clean up in my line of work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No prob Ember! Its all good.. I know people read this and dont have time or can reply.. No worries its all good to me.

Ive been thinkin about the 1st of October to see the turning of the leaves up your way.. Thinkin maybe I'll get me one up to your neck of the woods here soon.

Carey


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm bumping this up for the newbies to read Carey's adventures.


----------

